#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-11-24
<leoquant> Wazzzaaa, prima.
<Wazzzaaa> Ow, het is op de zondag
<Wazzzaaa> Ik dacht maandag
<Wazzzaaa> Als ik dan kan, kan het helemaal
<Wazzzaaa> :)
<Wazzzaaa> Vind je het goed als ik wat aanpassingen doe aan de wiki (dingen verplaatsen)
<Wazzzaaa> leoquant:
<leoquant> goed
<Wazzzaaa> Oke
<leoquant> Wazzzaaa, je wilt de meeting omhoog halen in de wiki? Ik ben trouwens heeel slecht met wiki stuff...brrr
<leoquant> Ik snak naar een masterclass op dat gebied
<Wazzzaaa> Ik zal je het zo laten zien, ben bijna klaar
<Wazzzaaa> Ah, ik zie gelijk een mooi idee voor een workshop -:D
<leoquant> :P
<Wazzzaaa> Oke, check http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo
<Wazzzaaa> Je kunt nu doorklikken naar vergaderingen
<leoquant> moment Wazzzaaa
<leoquant> dank!
<Wazzzaaa> Ik heb het ongeveeer standaardformat gepakt dat bij andere teams ook wordt gebruikt
<leoquant> yep, dat is ook mooi/beter vind ik. En over een teamwiki moet ik nog nadenken. Ik wil een duidelijk andere nadruk leggen dan bij ubuntu-beginners
<leoquant> Geen overdrijving met dubgroepen etc.
<leoquant> Daar zijn we te klein voor als loCo
<Wazzzaaa> Ja, misschien heb je de wiki alleen maar nodig om vergaderingen vast te leggen (agenda + log)
<Wazzzaaa> Ik moet er nu ff vandoor. Later
<leoquant> later
<testcees> agendapunt 5 gaat over een persoonlijke wiki. http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda/2010-11-28, voor de duidelijkheid dat is op wiki.ubuntu.com of wiki.ubuntu-nl.org (of beide ;))
 * testcees ziet dat ubuntulog is binnengekomen bij #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo :)
<Gotiniens> ah ik zie dat de eerste meeting is geplanned, komt niet helemaal tof uit, kan niks beloven over mijn aanwezigheid
<leoquant> testcees tis een lief log/bot
<leoquant> nu nog ff je vraag
<leoquant> moment
<leoquant> ja ik refereer aan/naar een persoonlijke wiki en een launchpad account
<leoquant> ik heb het idee dat veel leden de weg daar naar toe nog niet hebben gevonden, dat hoeft uiteraard ook niet. Maar wil je een net account en wiki plus code of conduct kunnen we misschien helpen?
<leoquant> (je= een willekeurig lid)
<leoquant> dus een Engelstalige wiki
<testcees> duidelijk leoquant
<leoquant> oki
<testcees> leoquant, waar komen de logs? Kan ik een verwijzing maken op http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo
<leoquant> Gotiniens, zie maar, als je zin hebt/tijd hebt van harte welkom
<leoquant> testcees, nog geen idee hierover
<leoquant> testcees ik neus eerst even rond/vraag na hoe teams dit aanmaken
<leoquant> aanpakken
<leoquant> ubuntu-beginners hebben idd een logpagina die op de meeting pagina staat. logische ook.
<leoquant> -e
<leoquant> onze log bot/logs  vinden we hier terug: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<leoquant> dus vergaderen we liever hier....
<leoquant> latersz
<leoquant> : http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/vacatures-nieuwe-teamleden/msg675345/#new
<leoquant> serieus he...echt.
<DarkEra> ?
<DarkEra> even checken
<DarkEra> dus hij stopt ermee....?
<leoquant> misschien he...
<leoquant> vanaf het eerste begin actief
<DarkEra> als dat zo is vind ik dat jammer, ik mag 'm wel die Ron
<leoquant> precies
<DarkEra> Hij zit er inderdaad al heel lang bij
<leoquant> 4 jaar denk ik
<leoquant> zoiets
<DarkEra> 0_o dat is lang ja
<leoquant> dit kan niet eindigen met: bedankt he ron
<leoquant> doeg
<DarkEra> dacht het toch ook niet.... Speciale VIP behandeling op een release party eventueel?
<leoquant> het is een idee, of iets naar hem opsturen
<leoquant> dat is wel eens eerder gebeurd
<DarkEra> een soort van Ubuntu NL/Ubuntu trofee erbij
<leoquant> het is aan het  team uiteraard
<DarkEra> Hmmmm..... zal ik Nunslaughter eens aanspreken daarover?
<leoquant> of even afwachten?
<leoquant> moeilijk
<leoquant> ff thee hier sorry
<leoquant> ツ
<DarkEra> geen probleem, doe lekker rustig aan ;)
<Wazzzaaa> leoquant, wie is "het team" ?
<Wazzzaaa> Het forumteam?
<DarkEra> ik zal Nun eens aan de mouw trekken
<Wazzzaaa> :)
<DarkEra> hallo Wazzzaaa :)
<Wazzzaaa> Dag DarkEra
<leoquant> tot morgen allen
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-11-25
<DarkEra> thansk leoquant :)
<leoquant> Hee DarkEra
<DarkEra> hoi hoi
<leoquant> Heb jij geen zin om ook lid te worden van het launchpad team?
<leoquant> Dat zou toch leuk zijn imo
<leoquant> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<DarkEra> ben ik nog geliefd en welkom dan?
<leoquant> Zeer van beiden ツ
<leoquant> Tis al een aardige club zo
<DarkEra> dank je leoquant
<leoquant> rdelijk ervaren ook
<DarkEra> ik zal even inloggen
<leoquant> (als is ervaring geen must)
<DarkEra> gewoon Join the team aanklikken neem ik aan?
<leoquant> yep
<leoquant> het is een open team
<DarkEra> bij deze ;)
<leoquant> dank
<DarkEra> graag gedaan :)
<leoquant> kijk als dit kans van slagen wil hebben
<leoquant> moeten we de basis zo breed mogelijk maken
<leoquant> proberen te maken
<DarkEra> ik zal me op het forum even verder inlezen want daar ben ik in alle drukte niet aan toe gekomen nog
<testcees> Welkom DarkEra :)
<DarkEra> Druk met onze kleine en de tweed op komst... vandaar :)
<leoquant> ja, easy, heb je vragen en/of ideeen, breng ze gewoon in
<leoquant> ah
<DarkEra> Hey Hallo testcees
<DarkEra> :)
<leoquant> take care DarkEra
<leoquant> latersz
<DarkEra> laters :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-11-26
<RawChid> leoquant, wellicht is het een idee om komende meeting wat meer te promoten (bij beginners)
<RawChid> 5. Welke leden hebben hulp nodig bij het opstellen van een launchpad account en persoonlijke wiki en het onderschrijven van Code of Conduct.
<RawChid> Anders valt hier weinig te besproken ben ik bang...
<leoquant> inderdaad RawChid
<leoquant> De bedoeling is dat tie doen, eventueel in piekmomenten
<leoquant> immers iets uitleggen voor groepjes/doelgroepjes heeft de voorkeur boven individueel, al kan dat laatste uiteraard ook
<RawChid> FYI, ik was trouwens Wazzzaaa ;)
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> RawChid, Wazzaa daarom de "masterklajes
<leoquant> s
<leoquant> verder mag in dit kanaal iedereen zijn vinger opsteken voor indi hulp ツ
<leoquant> opteer je voor inschrijven? of enkel promoten?
<leoquant> Verder moet het idee voor masterclasses eerst maar eens door de "keuring" van de eerstvolgende moment imo
<leoquant> moment=meeting
<leoquant> Ik kijk even op het forum voor additionele mogelijkheden voor promo, kan ook in ubuntu-nl channel
<RawChid> leoquant, ik ben bang dat er tot nu toe weinig mensen (vooral weinig beginners) op de hoogte zijn van de meeting.
<RawChid> En je wilt in die meeting gaan peilen waar animo is bij beginners (als ik het goed begrijp)
<RawChid> Maar ik kan het mis hebben hoor.
<leoquant> Tis eerst nog in principe een teammeeting
<leoquant> neuzen in dezelfde richting
<leoquant> ideeen
<leoquant> daarna gaan we los
<RawChid> Hehe
<leoquant> liefst in een apart subforum
<leoquant> : http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-en-ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team/msg675672/#msg675672
<leoquant> de kerstman in langs geweest
<leoquant> in=is
<leoquant> *eten
<leoquant> (ik kan teamleden ook aanschrijven he voor de eerste meeting)
<leoquant> ==>mailtje
<RawChid> Dat zou ik zeker doen!
<leoquant> RawChid, heb je mail?
<DarkEra> thanks leoquant, heb 'm binnen maar zag het afgelopen middag al op het forum. Ik ben er in ieder geval bij
<leoquant> oki
<RawChid> Ik heb niets
<RawChid> Ik zie wel dat in LP het volgende is aangevinkt:  Hide my email addresses from other Launchpad users
<leoquant> je hebt je niet aangemeld als subscribed
<leoquant> das wel de bedoeling
<RawChid> Ah, ik zie het. Zal het gelijk doen
<leoquant> : https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/+mailing-list-subscribers
<leoquant> prima RawChid
<leoquant> asfyxia heeft ook geen mail gehad
<leoquant> maar die is hier op IRC :P
<RawChid> En vrij actief op den forums
<asfyxia> Hallo allemaal, ik zie ineens een tabblad rood opkleuren ;-)
<DarkEra> asfyxia, als dé asphyxia van het forum?
<asfyxia> the one and the same ;-)
<DarkEra> Kool!
<DarkEra> euh
<DarkEra> Cool!
<DarkEra> goede avond :)
<asfyxia> Yup, goeienavond allemaal
<leoquant> zo vrijdagavond no kids no compu no nothing
<leoquant> doegiez
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-11-27
<DarkEra> dank :)
<DarkEra> Volgens mij zou je de leden die hier komen AutoVoice kunnen geven/toekennen leoquant
<DarkEra> lijkt me makkelijker
<leoquant> Hoe gaat dat?
<DarkEra> ik zal het even gaan opzoeken voor je, geef me even ;)
<leoquant> jo
<leoquant> asfyxia ping
<leoquant> wil jij eens rejoinen in dit kanaal?
<leoquant> of DarkEra
<DarkEra> moment
<DarkEra> doe ik
<leoquant> hmm vreemd
<leoquant> >chanserver< AUTOVOICE #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo all
<leoquant> leek goed te gaan
<leoquant> DarkEra,  log nog eens uit en in?
<leoquant> niet gelukt
<leoquant> ik pauzeer even
<DarkEra> ok
<leoquant> DarkEra, volgens mij is het een channel mode
<leoquant> volgens mij staat het goed nu
<DarkEra> leoquant, sorry was even weg. Ok zal nog eens rejoinen
<leoquant> :(
<leoquant> bedankt nog niet in orde
<leoquant> laat maar zo...
<DarkEra> geen dank :)
<DarkEra> ik zal toch nog eens verder kijken of ik wat vind
<DarkEra> maar waarom staat dit eigenlijk op dit channel betreffende de Voice? Wilde je dat of was dat zo
<leoquant> DarkEra, ook dat moet ik nog eens bekijken
<leoquant> nee, het stond niet zo
<DarkEra> dat dacht ik enigzins al :)
<leoquant> waarde/meerwaarde is relatief idd
<Gotiniens> voice heeft in de meeste kanalen geen meerwaarde
<DarkEra> ben ook nog aan het (bij)leren als IRC Op zijnde
<leoquant> er zijn channels die zo werken
<leoquant> ik ook ツ
 * leoquant gaat dutje doen
<DarkEra> is goed, tot laters ;)
<leoquant> ha
<leoquant> doeg
<leoquant> lol
<DarkEra> whoohooo!!!
<leoquant> duurde fftjes maar nu is het duidelijk
<DarkEra> het werkt dus schijnbaar :)
<leoquant> een hele toverspreuk
<leoquant> :/
<DarkEra> LOL
<leoquant> zal de anderen ff doen
<DarkEra> abracadingdingdong XD
<leoquant> pfff
<DarkEra> het is soms niet makkelijk leoquant ..... i know ;)
<leoquant> klaar
<leoquant> doegiez
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-11-28
<leoquant> asfyxia, ben je niet gerigistreerd bij frrenode?
<leoquant> i=e
<leoquant> voor xchat, een irc client is deze stek : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto  aardig.
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/CloakOpIRC
<asfyxia> Hellöschen ;-)
<asfyxia> Die cloak moet ik nog instellen, en ik gebruik geen XChat maar Konversation (ik heb KDE).
<RawChid> Cloak mag, hoeft niet.
<RawChid> Howdy ;)
 * ronnie_vd_c is waarschijnlijk pas om 8 uur op de meeting aanwezig
<RawChid> Hallo
<DarkEra> good evening :)
<DooitzedeJong> Is deze ruimte voor de meeting van mwanzo
<DooitzedeJong> \?
<RawChid> Ja DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> yep
<leoquant> ivm logging
<RawChid> Agenda: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda/2010-11-28
<asfyxia> Ok, opnieuw: hellöschen
<RawChid> Hi asfyxia
<leoquant> iedereen aanwezig? its time
<DarkEra> present
<Gotiniens> present denk ik dan maar, :)
<leoquant> kiwinote?
<kiwinote> ja
<leoquant> ronnie_vd_c, ?
<laacque> prima, waar meer dan twee vergaderd zijn....
<leoquant> =Start meeting=
<leoquant> Welkom.
<DarkEra> dank je
<leoquant> Deze meeting is niet bedoeld om alle zaken te regelen omtrent dit initiatief
<leoquant> of om alle vragen te beantwoorden met betrekking tot dit initiatief
<leoquant> Dit is enkel een opstart/start.
<leoquant> En om te polsen wie er nu reeds betrokken cq enthousiast zijn.
<leoquant> Verder houden we ons wat mij betreft strak aan de agenda. brr
<leoquant> Deze meeting hoeft imo niet langer dan max. 45 min. te duren.
<leoquant> De uitgangspunten zijn duidelijk neergezet, al wil ij wel duidelijk dat het iniatief geinspireerd is
<leoquant> op ubuntu-beginners, maar geen copy!
<leoquant> De doelstellingen zijn wat anders, en onze loCo is te klein voor het Engelstalige en grootschalige initiatief.
<RawChid> Oke, en evt. vragen of iets dergelijks kunnen we dan nog na de meeting doen.
<leoquant> ja idd
<ProsperB> Joining in ... Goedenavond
<leoquant> De doelstellingen zijn wat anders, en onze loCo is te klein voor het Engelstalige en grootschalige initiatief.
<leoquant> 1)enthousiaste en ervaren leden/members
<leoquant> 1)enthousiaste leden die nog niet bekend zijn met Ubuntu als geheel, launchpad etc.
<leoquant> Beide groepen zijn vertegenwoordigd in Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo op IRC.
<leoquant> andere groep: ervaren gebruikers
<leoquant> ik zou groep 1 op IRC voicen, en doe dat ook. Dat zijn tevens de leden van het launchpad team.
<leoquant> maar dat kan veranderen
<leoquant> vragen tot dus ver?
<laacque> ik zie nu ff twee groepen 1. De voice groep is de eerste 1?
<leoquant> jij bent ook gevoiced net als kiwi en ronnie
<leoquant> als je rejoined ben je dat automagisch
<RawChid> Duidelijk. Qua voice ofzo maakt me niet zoveel uit. Als iedereen hier maar gewoon kan praten toch :)
<leoquant> precies
<ProsperB> Ik luister vooral...
<Gotiniens> ja maar voice word gebruikt om aan te geven dat het ervaring gebruikers zijn dus?
<leoquant> agenda punt 1
<leoquant> Gotiniens,  ja
<leoquant> en lid team
<leoquant> Twee leden uit de Nederlandse loCo gaan voor Ubuntu membership. Support in de vorm van aanwezigheid tijdens de meeting en mogelijke testimonials op de persoonlijke wiki's bespreken.
<leoquant> Hoe denken jullie hierover?
<leoquant> wat betreft support
<RawChid> Kun je ook even zeggen wie het zijn...
<leoquant> is wel leuk
<asfyxia> Wat houdt ubuntu membership in?
<leoquant> tescees en ronnie
<leoquant> t
<testcees> De wiki's zijn https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ronnie.vd.c en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CeesSluis
<leoquant> ik zelf zal er bij zijn voor support
<kiwinote> asfyxia: het is een van de vormen van erkenning voor je bijdragen aan Ubuntu
<RawChid> asfyxia: hier kun je er meer over lezen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/InternationaleGemeenschap/UbuLid
 * ronnie_vd_c is nu aanwezig
<laacque> Wanneer vindt het feest plaats?
<leoquant> 7 dec dacht ik
<ProsperB> Hoe geef je support ?  Opmerkingen maken tijdens de discussie ?
<leoquant> jaidd
<testcees> 7 december https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/EMEA
<leoquant> utc tijd?
<laacque> soms wordt er wel eens iets fout geinterpreteerd
<laacque> handig als er dan iemand bij is
<leoquant> dit zijn twee keiharde werkers
<ronnie_vd_c> 21:00 GMT+1 (nederlandse tijd)
<leoquant> dank ronnie_vd_c
<ProsperB> Wil wel proberen om er te zijn.
<ronnie_vd_c> dank je ProsperB
<leoquant> wil testcees  en/of ronnie_vd_c  nog iets kwijt?
<laacque> We kunnen het misschien ook aankondigen op het forum en irc????
<laacque> Het is tenslotte best bijzonder
<leoquant> ja hoor
<DarkEra> ik ga proberen erbij te zijn en mede supporten
<RawChid> Forum, en misschien een prikbord bericht?
<ronnie_vd_c> voor ons is het nog allemaal erg nieuw, maar ik zie geen problemen. Alles wordt helder uitgelegd, en de rest zie ik bij de meeting wel
<testcees> het is fijn als er meerderen uit de Nl-LoCo aanwezig zijn
 * testcees telefoon sry
<laacque> Forum sowieso. Er moet ook een stimulerende werking vanuit gaan he
<ProsperB> Wordt er niet ook gekeken naar de achtergrond van de "supporters" ?
<DooitzedeJong> Het is misschien handig als de twee "slachtoffers" Sense Hofstede om advies vragen?
<ronnie_vd_c> Niet alleen voor support voor ons, maar ook dat de rest van de community eens ziet hoe zoiets in zijn werk gaat
<RawChid> Ja, een bestaand Ubuntu Lid zal grotere invloed hebben
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong,  is gebeurd
<leoquant> ronnie_vd_c,  idd
<ProsperB> Heb al wel de CodeOfConduct ondertekend
<leoquant> goed punt
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> ProsperB, ziet er goed uit alles: wiki etc
<laacque> Wie zet het wanneer op het forum?
<leoquant> volgende punt
<leoquant> laacque, jij?
<laacque> is goed hoor
<leoquant> fijn
<leoquant> Bevorderen aanwezigheid op IRC van leden van het team.
<leoquant> punt 2
<laacque> en wat doen we met irc?
<leoquant> laacque, doe ik
<laacque> ok
<leoquant> het zoun fijn zijn zo'n 7/8 +V leden actief te hebben op irc
<leoquant> in dit kanaal
<leoquant> eigenlijk redden we dat al
<ProsperB> Op welke tijdstippen ?
<leoquant> ik wil niet in de weekends afwezig zijn, door de week ben ik present
<leoquant> 12 uur per dag
<ronnie_vd_c> bij mij is het heel verschillend, maar ben wel vaak online/berijkbaar
<testcees> ik ben regelmatig aanwezig, irc start automatisch op.
<leoquant> testcees, dank daarvoor
<RawChid> Ik heb hetzelfde als ronnie_vd_c
<Gotiniens> ik ben ook vaak aanwezig
<DarkEra> valt denk ik te regelen betreffende de aanwezigheid leoquant
<leoquant> ook dank Gotiniens
<ronnie_vd_c> welke teamleden zijn eigenlijk niet vaak online?
<Gotiniens> maar als je gewoon een wat grotere groe +V's heb, dan heb je er altijd wel zon 6/7 aanwezig
<leoquant> ronnie_vd_c, het gaat juist goed hoor
<leoquant> we starten immers op
<ProsperB> Ben tot hiertoe nooit op IRC geweest, zal me nu eens regelmatig verbinden. Thuis dan, kan dat moeilijk op het werk doen.
<RawChid> Oke, volgende punt?
<leoquant> ProsperB,  zie maar
<leoquant> is goed
 * testcees heeft zelfs irc op z'n mobieltje :P
<leoquant> Teamstructuur bespreken. Voorstel is om de organisatie zo simpel mogelijk te houden.
<leoquant> hier liever niet teveel op ingaan aub
<leoquant> zijn er knelpunten?
<leoquant> accuut
<ronnie_vd_c> offtopic, zie dat de link gaat naar 'edge' (die wordt binnenkort niet meer gebruikt, graag vervangen)
<leoquant> teamstructuur: zie launchpad
<ProsperB> Eerst wat aanzien, zou ik denken. Dan wordt vanzelf duidelijk of er méér structuur moet komen
<RawChid> lol, dat wilde ik net vragen ronnie_vd_c (ik moet apart inloggen voor edge)
<leoquant> Pro mijn idee ook
<RawChid> ProsperB +1
<leoquant> anderen?
<ronnie_vd_c> ProsperB: +1, tot nu toe zie ik geen problemen
<laacque> Het ontwikkelt zich wel
<Gotiniens> mischien handig om specialiteiten van leden vast te leggen?
<laacque> zo niet dan is het niet levensvatbaar
<leoquant> Gotiniens, ok
<leoquant> laacque,  idd
<leoquant> volgende punt
<RawChid> Ik heb nog wel een vraag. Wat is een lid, en wat wordt er van je verwacht?
<leoquant> RawChid, moet ik nog invullen
<leoquant> sorry
<RawChid> Oke, geen probleem
<ronnie_vd_c> Gotiniens: ik denk dat het onderling tussen de begeleiders wel van belang is, niet voor de beginners, die moeten bij elk teamlid aan moeten kunnen kloppen, die moeten dan naar de juiste persoon doorverijwzen
<leoquant> Internationale orientatie bevorderen. Voorstel voor mogelijk een nieuw subforum op het forum: Ubuntu-nl-internationaal.
<leoquant> (sorry ronnie_vd_c )
<RawChid> Nu zijn er namelijk een aantal mensen die het LP team hebben ge-joined en/of hier op IRC zitten.
<leoquant> voorstanders?
<leoquant> tegenstanders?
<ronnie_vd_c> hmmm.....
<RawChid> Wat is de bedoeling ervan leoquant
<leoquant> publiciteit op het forum Ea
<RawChid> Wat valt daar te bespreken
<ronnie_vd_c> Het internationale deel moet bevorderd worden, maar ik weet niet of het forum de goede methode is
<leoquant> aankondigen
<Gotiniens> is dat niet de taak van sense?
<leoquant> Gotiniens, raakpunten ,zeker!
<ronnie_vd_c> misschien aankondigingen op de 'blog' zetten?
<leoquant> ronnie_vd_c,  ok
<laacque> Dan zou het handig zijn wanneer sense heir ook kwam?
<testcees> kan deels ook in bestaande forumdeel Ubuntu-NL, ook int. topics.
<ronnie_vd_c> ik zie niet graag dat het forum het middelpunt van Ubuntu-NL wordt
<laacque> ronnie_vd_c, je moet daar posten waar je de meeste lezers hebt he
<leoquant> dus gewoon een sticky? zoals nu?
<leoquant> verder: blog/planet/etc
<leoquant> zo doen?
<RawChid> Het punt "Internationale orientatie bevorderen" ben ik voor. Maar waar het forum voor nodig is begrijp ik nog niet.
<RawChid> leoquant: ik wil eigenlijk wel weten wat je zoal denkt te gaan posten. (ik heb geen idee)
<ProsperB> In dat sticky topic telkens verslag uitbrengen en dingen signaleren..
<ronnie_vd_c> Ik denk at we vooral Mwoanzo moeten promoten, en van daaruit naar het interntionale deel verwijzen
<leoquant> RawChid, packaging training
<leoquant> ubuntu-classroom meeting
<leoquant> etc
<laacque> maar waar wil je dat doen?
<leoquant> op het centraal deel op het forum
<leoquant> maar dat hoeft niet
<laacque> ik zou zeggen: offtopic in t forum. Daar heb je de meeste lezers
<leoquant> ha
<leoquant> ツ
<RawChid> Dus dan wil je de internationale dingen zoals classroom of package training promoten of erover praten?
<laacque> ja
<leoquant> aankondigen en evalueren RawChid
<ronnie_vd_c> laacque: maar hebben we ook de meeste potentiele leden in offtopic zitten?
<laacque> zoveel mogelijk mensen erbij betrekken
<leoquant> ronnie_vd_c, nee denk ik
<Gotiniens> ik denk dat je daar niet een apart forum onderdeel voor nodig heb
<ProsperB> Dus in offtopic verwijzen naar de Planet
<Gotiniens> dat kan best in de bestaande delen
<laacque> ronnie_vd_C DAAR HEB JE EEN PUNT
<Gotiniens> inclusief slim gebruik van het planet/etc
<leoquant> ok duidelijk. niet doen voorlopig
<leoquant> ok?
<ProsperB> Watbedoel je, niet doen ?
<laacque> wat is het besluit?
<Gotiniens> ik zeg +1 voor Internationale orientatie bevorderen.
<leoquant> geen apart onderdeel
<leoquant> +1
<Gotiniens> maar niet in een apart subforum
<laacque> soms
<leoquant> geen subforum
<leoquant> aanmaken
<laacque> prima
<leoquant> oki
<ProsperB> Geen sub, wel verwijzen via sticky naar startpagina op LP en de Planet
<leoquant> volgende concrete punt
<leoquant> Welke leden hebben hulp nodig bij het opstellen van een launchpad account en persoonlijke wiki en het onderschrijven van Code of Conduct.
<ronnie_vd_c> We kunnen vragen of het Mwanzo team boven in de "notificatie balk" op het forum mag,
<leoquant> ronnie_vd_c, ok
<ronnie_vd_c> wie gaat dat doen?
<leoquant> jij?
<laacque> jij?
<ronnie_vd_c> voordat er ineens 10 requests komen
<ronnie_vd_c> pok
<ronnie_vd_c> ok
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> Hulp nu.
<leoquant> Welke leden hebben hulp nodig bij het opstellen van een launchpad account en persoonlijke wiki en het onderschrijven van Code of Conduct.
<leoquant> no one?
<ProsperB> Er was toch al ergens een wiki-pagina ove r die methode en ook ooit een draadje
<laacque> hoe budoelku?
<asfyxia> waar is die persoonlijke wiki voor nodig?
<ronnie_vd_c> volgens mij heeft iedereen die al die hier op irc zit
<Gotiniens> ik heb het nog niet gedaan, maar denk niet dat ik er veel moeite mee zeal hebben
<ronnie_vd_c> persoonlijke wiki is misschien wel gewenst
<laacque> neuh, ik niet
<ronnie_vd_c> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ronnie.vd.c
<ronnie_vd_c> persoonlijke wiki ^
<laacque> zou misschien geen slecht idee zijn
<leoquant> asfyxia, om de code of conduct te ondertekenen heb je een launchp. account nodig
<ProsperB> laacque, je bent zo persoonlijk als je wil..
<ronnie_vd_c> daarop zet je wat je kunt, wat je doet en wat je wil gaan doen/kunnen
<leoquant> ProsperB,  uiteraard!
<ProsperB> Zal de mijne wat aanvullen met wat ik kwijtwil en dan wat ronnie zegt
<asfyxia> ik heb een launchpad account.
<ronnie_vd_c> zo kun je ook gemakkelijk de juiste persoon op het juiste probleem/vraag zetten
<asfyxia> moet alleen de PGP nog instellen.
<laacque> dat is waar
<leoquant> klopt
<ronnie_vd_c> asfyxia: na de vergadering willen we je er wel mee helpen
<asfyxia> ok
<ProsperB> Heb wel zelf hulp nodig bij het gebruik van die PGP. Heb dat en weet niet waarvoor en hoe ik dat kan gebruiken
<leoquant> verder nog anderen?
<leoquant> laatste punt
<leoquant> een eerste opzet
<ronnie_vd_c> ProsperB: ook voor jou na de vergadering
<leoquant> "Masterclasses" gewenst?, wordt dat voorstel positief beoordeeld?
<ProsperB> Zeker
<leoquant> zie wiki van dit team
<ronnie_vd_c> Masterclasses?
<Gotiniens> masterclassess als in wat er gebeurt in het internationale -classroom kanaal?
<leoquant> Eenmaal per 5/6 weken wordt op IRC een workshop gehouden over bepaalde onderdelen die in logisch verband staan met het bestaan van het team. De workshops worden gehouden op Freenode IRC #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo, en wordt ruim van te voren aangekondigd op het forum en de Planet. De duur van de workshops is gemiddeld 30 minuten, en worden door leden van het team voorbereid en begeleid door leden uit het Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team. Twee leden, in st
<leoquant> eeds wisselende samenstelling presenteren de workshops. Er vanuit gaand dat het team nog verder groeit, zal je gemiddeld 1 presentatie per jaar doen, alles uiteraard op vrijwillige basis en in goed overleg! De workshops zijn open voor alle leden, veel of wat minder betrokken bij Ubuntu.
<leoquant> Gotiniens, dit is enkel loaCo
<leoquant> loCo
<laacque> lijkt me erg leuk
<ronnie_vd_c> Lijkt me ook erg leuk/leerzaam
<asfyxia> klinkt goed
<ProsperB> +1
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/initiatief
<kiwinote> lijkt me een goed idee
<Gotiniens> +1
<leoquant> super
<leoquant> ga ik dat verder uitwerken ok?
<testcees> leuk idee
<laacque> je kunt ook mensen aantrekken om zo'n masterclass te geven
<RawChid> Lijkt me ook leuk. Maar ik denk dat er goed moet bepaald worden of en waar er animo voor is.
<ronnie_vd_c> leoquant: misschien daarvoor een apart kanaal aanmaken, waar alleen voice mag praten (zoals internationaal)
<leoquant> ronnie_vd_c, inderdaad geen gezeur er doorheen
<RawChid> Je stelt nu al hard 5-6 weken. Laten we eerst kijken welke onderwerpen er zijn, wie dit wilt organiseren voordat we er concrete tijden aan vastpinnen
<Gotiniens> je kan ook dit kanaal tijdens zon masterclass moderated maken
<ronnie_vd_c> dan blijft de lesstof in één kanaal, en het chatten in een ander kanaal. dan kan het 2e teamlid de vragen doorspelen naar het leskanaal
<leoquant>  +m idd
<ProsperB> Klinkt goed
<leoquant> ik communiceer hier nog met jullie over
<leoquant> voor concrete afspraken ed
<RawChid> Wat ga jij nu doen dan leoquant?
<ronnie_vd_c> het hoeft ook niet op vaste tijdstippen, als het maar tevoren goed aangekondigd wordt
<leoquant> ik
<leoquant> yes
<leoquant> nu = deze week
<leoquant> mailen schema maken ed
<leoquant> De rondvraag
<RawChid> Nouja, ik vroeg me af wat "uitwerken" inhield.
<RawChid> Ik heb geen vragen verder
<ProsperB> No more questions
<asfyxia> Keine Fragen mehr ;-)
<laacque> ik ook niet, voorlopig is het lekker vaag maar er zitten wel mogelijkheden in
<ProsperB> Helemaal mijn idee laacque
<laacque> uitdagingen zelfs
<leoquant> laacque, ^^
<ProsperB> Inspirerend
<laacque> Zal ik een verslagje maken?
<leoquant> graag laacque
<ProsperB> Tuurlijk
<ronnie_vd_c> laacque: graag
<laacque> en waar zetten we dat neer?
<leoquant> testcees wil jij verwijzen naar het log?
<leoquant> op de wiki
<ronnie_vd_c> op de wiki, onder agenda => notulen
<laacque> ok
<testcees> ja, zelf een log of naar de logbot's log?
<leoquant> (van ubuntulog?)
<leoquant> mooi dan sluit ik af
<testcees> zie laatste ga ik uitzoeken.
<leoquant> bedankt mensen!
<ronnie_vd_c> kan de log url in de topic titel
<leoquant> dat kan volgens mij
<ronnie_vd_c> leoquant: hoe zet ik mezelf op voice?
<leoquant> 45 minuten, mooi werk
<leoquant> rejoin ff ronnie_vd_c
<leoquant> en laacque
<ronnie_vd_c> gelukt
<testcees> Er zijn (nog) geen logs? http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/11/28/
<leoquant> testcees,  misschien komt dat nog?
<ronnie_vd_c> ProsperB en asfyxia, hebben jullie hulp nodig bij de PGP?
<Gotiniens> testcees, wss einde van de dag?
<laacque> wat is er leoquant ?
<asfyxia> @ronnie, ja graag
<ProsperB> Zal het eerst nog eens nalezen, dan stel ik wel een gerichtere vraag. Volg misschien nu even de uitleg
<kiwinote> neen, het lijkt vandaag een betje stuk, normaal vershijnen ze elk uur
<leoquant> laacque, rejoin eens?
<ronnie_vd_c> asfyxia: heb je al een key aangemaakt op je computer?
<asfyxia> @ronnie, nee, nog nooit.
<leoquant> laacque, ziet u?
<laacque> verrek, ik heb stem
<ronnie_vd_c> asfyxia: start eens het programma seahorse
<ronnie_vd_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Seahorse
<laacque> maar uh..... wat betekent dat?
<asfyxia> ik krijg een melding dat ik 'voice' heb. FTW betekent dit?
<leoquant> dat je een vraagbaak kunt zijn, ervaren bent
<laacque> o jeeeee
<asfyxia> o jee ;-)
<leoquant> dat nieuwkomers dat zien
<ProsperB> Zie nu overal rondjes voor die namen staan
<laacque> ik heb alleen ervaring met gekken en dwazen
<laacque> en ubuntu, een beetje
<ronnie_vd_c> asfyxia: technich gezien kunnen wij onderling overleggen zonder dat de rest dat hoort (als voice), maar het is bij ons vooral voor de herkenning
<laacque> ok
<leoquant> ik ga nu
<leoquant> bedankt luitjes!
<laacque> ik ook
<laacque> doeg!
<RawChid> Uhm, als het kanaal op mode +m (moderated) wordt gezet, kunnen alleen de mensen met +v (voice) praten.
<RawChid> Daag ;)
<asfyxia> @ronnie, ik zie even snel dat seahorse, maar ik heb KDE...
<Gotiniens> ronnie_vd_c, dat klopt niet volgens mij
<Gotiniens> euh, wat RawChid zei
<ronnie_vd_c> asfyxia: dan zullen we naar de commandline moeten
<asfyxia> ok
<ronnie_vd_c> asfyxia: ik dacht "gpg --gen-key" maar er kunnen nog wat paramerers nodig zijn, momentje
<RawChid> Is daar nog geen wiki voor die dat uitlegt?
<ronnie_vd_c> RawChid: volgens mij geen nederlandse
<RawChid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto#Validation%20on%20Launchpad  <- dit is een kleine toelichting, maar niet genoeg voor als je de CoC wilt ondertekenen denk ik.
<asfyxia> Ja, de CoC heb ik nog niet ondertekend door het PGP-gedoe. Geen nood, iets ondertekenen en ernaar leven zijn twee verschillende dingen ;-)
<RawChid> :)
<ronnie_vd_c> asfyxia: het commando van mij is juist
<ronnie_vd_c> gpg --gen-key
<asfyxia> is dat één streep of twee?
<asfyxia> voor gen dan
<ronnie_vd_c> kies dan voor (1) RSA and RSA (default)
<ronnie_vd_c> 2048 is genooed
<ronnie_vd_c> 2x een -
<asfyxia> ok
<ronnie_vd_c> Nooit verlopen lijkt me ook een goede optie
<ronnie_vd_c> (3x Enter)
<ronnie_vd_c> asfyxia: lukt het tot nu toe allemaal?
<asfyxia> Nee. De terminal kucht over een 'invalid character in name', ik zou niet weten welke ;-)
<ronnie_vd_c> asfyxia: copy-paste?
<ronnie_vd_c> gpg --gen-key
<asfyxia> ja, dat gaat allemaal goed. Het hangt bij het ID-aanmaken met real name, comment, en e-mailadres.
<ronnie_vd_c> en wat vul je daar op dit moment in?
<asfyxia> M'n echte naam, een omschrijving (iets met m'n nick), en één van m'n e-mail adressen...
<ronnie_vd_c> staat je email adres tussen <> ?
<asfyxia> yup, dat hoort dus niet?
<ronnie_vd_c> volgens mij wel, maar pobeer het eens zonder
<asfyxia> ok
<ronnie_vd_c> ah wacht...
<ronnie_vd_c> eerst je naam, daarna je email adres
<ronnie_vd_c> en dan een commentaar ;)
<ronnie_vd_c> asfyxia:  ^
<ronnie_vd_c> met elke keer een enter ertussen
<asfyxia> volgens mij is het gelukt, ik heb nu een of andere Pentry moeten inkloppen...
<ronnie_vd_c> asfyxia: gpg --fingerprint
<ronnie_vd_c> ^ daarmee zie je de keys, als het goed is staat die van jou er nu ook tussen
<DarkEra> ik had ooit de CoC ondertekend en weer gedeactiveerd maar zou deze opnieuw willen activeren. Is dat mogelijk? De OpenPGP key is er nog zover ik weet.
<asfyxia> krijg weer een andere melding, niet genoeg random bytes available, ik moet 'iets gaan doen' of zo, LOL
<ronnie_vd_c> een beetje met je muis bewegen, schermen wisselen, briefje typen ettc
<ronnie_vd_c> DarkEra: probeer het eens, je krijgt vanzelf wel een melding als het niet gaat
<DarkEra> ik zal eens even kijken :)
<asfyxia> yes, gelukt!
<ronnie_vd_c> asfyxia: super
<ronnie_vd_c> heb je ook al een email van launchpad gekregen?
<ronnie_vd_c> "Launchpad will send you an email which you will have to decrypt.  You can save the text to a file: (Sample message- make sure not to alter format) "
<asfyxia> ff kijken
<asfyxia> nope, nog geen mail. Maarreh, LP is doorgaans niet zo snel ;-)
<ronnie_vd_c> wanneer heb je die mail 'aangevraagd' (sign code of conduct' doorlopen)
<asfyxia> ik heb nog geen sign code of conduct doorlopen...
<ronnie_vd_c> asfyxia: zodra je die 'doorloopt' krijg je een mail
<ronnie_vd_c> https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+codesofconduct
<asfyxia> LP vindt mijn fingerprint niet ok. Ik heb deze toch gecopy/pastaat vanuit gpg --fingerprint, vreemd...
<asfyxia> kleine teleurstelling op de valreep ;-)
<ronnie_vd_c> asfyxia: heb je de link wel gekregen uit de mail?
<ronnie_vd_c> asfyxia: in slaap gevallen?
<asfyxia> nope, niet in slaap gevallen, maar 'enkele andere bezigheden', waaronder het forum ;-) Nee, geen link gekregen. Leek me ook logisch, de code werd gegenereerd op mijn pc, en LP vond um niet ok, dus geen mail  ;-)
<ronnie_vd_c> asfyxia: op IRC is het gebruikelijk, om als er een wat langere tijd tussen een vraag->response zit om even de naam erbij te noemen, dan krijg ik tenminste een bericht, en wordt je weer sneller geholpen
<ronnie_vd_c> kun je die code eens hier op IRC plakken (gpg --fingerprint)
<asfyxia> ok ronnie, ik ken nog niet alle 'tricks'van irc ;-)
<ronnie_vd_c> asfyxia: en daar is mwanzo nu voor, om dit bij te schaven ;)
<asfyxia> ok, de fingerprint: 4D66 0A46 4859 1760 9116  68A7 38B2 370A 05B2 787F (ik neem aan dat dit uit de logs wordt gehaald, dat is een password off all things, ik vertrouw je in deze, maar toch ;-))
<ronnie_vd_c> die fingerprint mag je gewoon met iedereen delen hoor. dat is je publieke deel van je sleutel
<ronnie_vd_c> asfyxia: Note: You must ensure your key is in the Ubuntu keyserver before you try to add it to Launchpad.
<ronnie_vd_c> we moeten de key eerst nog uploaden
<asfyxia> ok, weer iets geleerd (al weet ik  nog niert geheel precies wat ;-))
<ronnie_vd_c> komt wel, toen ik deze stappen allemaal deed wist ik ook niet wat het allemaal betekende, nu is het een stuk duidelijker
<asfyxia> ok
<ronnie_vd_c> volgens mij is er ook geen goed nederlands artikel over sleutel en de werking ervan (publiek deel, prive deel), welke deel je met wie en hoe ga je ermee om
<asfyxia> maakt me niet uit, engels is goed genoeg.
<ronnie_vd_c> in het engels zullen ze er wel zijn, weet zo alleen geen goede link
<ronnie_vd_c> je private key moet je hier uploaden: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/
<ronnie_vd_c> ik zal eens kijken met welk commando te text die daar geplakt moet worden tevoorschijn te toveren
<asfyxia> isgoed ;-)
<ronnie_vd_c> je moet eerst je keyID opzoeken met dit commando: gpg --list-keys
<ronnie_vd_c> (weer 2x - )
<ronnie_vd_c> je keyid ziet er ongeveer uit als: 2048R/DDFEBAA5
<ronnie_vd_c> gpg --send-keys DDFEBAA5 --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com
<ronnie_vd_c> vervang DDFEBAA5 dan door je eigen keyId (deel na de / )
<asfyxia> m'n computer vindt het commando gpg -- list keys niet ok. Invalid option enzeau.
<ronnie_vd_c> gpg --list-keys  <-- copy paste (je hebt teveel spaties)
<asfyxia> ok, ik heb het ingeklopt, en zowaar, m'n pc reageert. Alleen nog niet met nuttige info. Moet me nog nog even van m'n hart, wat een geduld heb je.
<ronnie_vd_c> gpg --list-keys | grep 2010-11-28
<ronnie_vd_c>  ^ dan zie je meteen jou key (omdat die vandaag is aangemaakt)
<asfyxia> Net gedaan, maar krijg allemaal meldingen van 'not found'. Hmmm.
<ronnie_vd_c> asfyxia: en alleen "gpg --list-keys" krijg je dan wel resultaat?
<ronnie_vd_c> IRC tip, als je iemands naam wilt typen, type de eerste paar letters en druk op [tab]
<asfyxia> Nope, vindt de teminal (KONSOLE ) ook al niet leuk. Pfff, waar heb ik de afslag gemist?
<ronnie_vd_c> asfyxia: wat krijg je als output?
<ronnie_vd_c> of als foutmelding
<ronnie_vd_c> als je de afslag ubuntu had genomen, dan had je alles grafisch kunnen doen ;P
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-11-21
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting: Donderdag 08 December. 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop IRSSI:  Woensdag 30 November: 19.30-20.15
<Snicksie> hi leoquant :)
<leoquant> hee Snicksie
<Snicksie> ik hoorde dat jij ooit ook in het UBT had gezeten, leoquant ? :p
<leoquant> ja, hoe hoorde jij dat? :P
<Snicksie> op het moment zit ik zelf in het UBT :)
<Snicksie> maargoed, ik weet niet als je de ontwikkelingen een beetje volgt? :)
<leoquant> dat eerste wist ik al, ik krijg uitnodigingen idd
<leoquant> toen vond ik het erg overgeorganiseerd
<leoquant> erg veel subgroepen
<Snicksie> op het moment wordt er geprobeerd het allemaal net wat losser te maken en gemakkelijker ;)
<leoquant> dat zou een goede ontwikkeling zijn
<Snicksie> blijkbaar zouden ze je ook graag terughebben in het UBT :p
<leoquant> nou sommigen wel en sommigen niet :
<leoquant> ツ
<Snicksie> wie niet dan?
<leoquant> ja doeg! :P
<Snicksie> ?
<Snicksie> k zal t anders vragen, waarom zouden ze je niet terugwillen? :p
<leoquant> het idee beginners team is iets vor loco's vind ik
<leoquant> leden bekend maken met de infrastructuur van Ubuntu
<leoquant> doorstromen talent naar teams
<leoquant> support voor: wiki/ launchpad/coc/ en irc
<Snicksie> bwah, dat hangt er vanaf he... sommigen vinden het leuker om dat in een internationaal team te doen he :)
<leoquant> ben zeer tevreden met mwanzo
<Snicksie> uhu, dat mag ook zeker he ;)
<leoquant> die doorstroming is ook mogelijk idd
<Snicksie> maar ik persoonlijk vind het wel mooi dat je beide hebt, zowel een mogelijkheid voor de loco als voor de algemene internationale community
<leoquant> alle internat. initiatieven staan ook op onze wiki
<leoquant> Snicksie, +1
<Snicksie> maar de nederlandse community werkt op een ander forum toch?
<leoquant> toch is Engels typen/spreken voor veel leden een blokkade om intern. te participeren
<leoquant> workshops Engels gaan we niet geven
<leoquant> ja Snicksie
<Snicksie> tja, hangt er vanaf he... ik vind dat persoonlijk fijner, maar ik kan me goed voorstellen dat anderen dat minder fijn vinden ;)
<leoquant> ik vond het destijds behoorlijk pittig in ieder geval
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> maar onze loco verdient versterking
<leoquant> prioriteit nr.1
<Snicksie> maargoed, ik denk dat als je zo in de loco bezigbent, dat je ook ongetwijfeld ziet dat dingen die jij doet, ook perfect in een breder vlak geplaatst kunnen worden en breder georganiseerd kunnen worden. Bijvoorbeeld een les over IRC, dat kun je natuurlijk door meerdere loco's laten organiseren en iedere loco hun eigen taal, maar dezelfde inhoud geven oid
<leoquant> zeker een geweldig plan Snicksie
<leoquant> als het maar in de eigen taal kan
<leoquant> ook kan ツ
<leoquant> vertalen kan ook tijdens live intern. classrooms
<Snicksie> dat is misschien een mooi idee natuurlijk he, om dan gewoon wat breder te organiseren, dan heb je misschien ook meer het gevoel dat je idee-en worden verspreid en dergelijk ;)
<Snicksie> bijvoorbeeld, dat kan ook perfect voorgesteld worden he
<leoquant> dat vertaalidee is wel eens hier besproken
<leoquant> maar ik heb geen tijd om dat vorm te geven
<leoquant> helaas :/
 * commandoline_ maakt een blueprint aan voor een JFL vertalersinterface :P
<leoquant> LOL geniaal
<leoquant> Snicksie, commandoline_ is zo iemand die vlot intern. aan de bak kan
<leoquant> (eerst ubuntu member worden uiteraard)
<leoquant> ツ
<Snicksie> bwah, ik ben ook nog geen ubuntu member he ;)
<Snicksie> t gaat niet om de titel, maar eerder om de prestaties ;)
<commandoline_> hmm, dat ubuntu member worden heeft niet zo´n haast, het staat leuk in je cloak, maar verder heeft het niet zoveel voordelen...
<leoquant> nee, het geeft je een steun in de rug
<leoquant> vanuit de supporters/loco
<leoquant> maar ook in je contacten naar buiten toe
<Snicksie> het is veeleer een teken van: je prestaties worden gewaardeerd ;)
<leoquant> aan vips doen we niet in ubuntu
<leoquant> ツ
<commandoline_> Shuttleworth uitgesloten :P?
<leoquant> haha
<Snicksie> vips bestaan er zeker wel in ubuntu leoquant, iedereen is een vip :)
<commandoline_> maar idd, het geeft wel aan dat je iets voor Ubuntu hebt betekend, Ubuntu member zijn.
<leoquant> zeker commandoline_
<leoquant> misschien kun jij iets toevoegen aan JFL Snicksie (vertaalmodule) ツ
<leoquant> je hebt erg veel skills las ik
<commandoline_> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/justforlearning/+spec/translator-interface :)
<Snicksie> k zal eens zien se :)
<leoquant> het zou wel heel gaaf zijn
<leoquant> ik ga te bed
<leoquant> later
<Snicksie> nu al?
<Snicksie> slaapwel :p
<Snicksie> hm, welke idee-en zijn er al betreft de vertaalmodule, weet jij daar iets van commandoline_ ? :p
<commandoline_>  ik heb die blueprint een minuut geleden aangemaakt :P
<commandoline_> dus alle opties staan nog open :)
<Snicksie> okay :)
<Snicksie> k zal er wat bijzetten :)
<Snicksie> k weet niet precies hoe JFL werkt, dus al te veel kan ik er op 't moment ook niet van zeggen... :p
<commandoline_> hmm, ik geloof dat de server momoenteel offline is...
<commandoline_> ja, en ik kan 'm nu niet even starten, maar ga je gang :)
<Snicksie> ok
<Snicksie> op 't whiteboard gegooid ;)
<commandoline_> :)
 * commandoline_ gaat ervandoor, doei!
<Snicksie> bye ;)
<Snicksie> k zal er wel eens naar kijken, k moet enkel boodschappen doen :0
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif :)
<MrChrisDruif> Alles lekker?
<tiempjuuh> ha StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Ja, alles lekker. Met jullie? ;)
<tiempjuuh> zekers
<tiempjuuh> gister nieuwe speeltje opgehaald, voor sint (met bijbetaling :P)
<tiempjuuh> een squeezebox duet
<tiempjuuh> ik moet even herstarten, de software doet irritant :/
<StefandeVries> En hoe is 't met MrChrisDruif?
<MrChrisDruif> Goed hoor, maar moet eigenlijk af gaan sluiten
<StefandeVries> Ow, oké dan.
<StefandeVries> Tot lateR?
<MrChrisDruif> Huis opruimen en boodschappen doen
<MrChrisDruif> Zal vanavond worden denk ik zo
<StefandeVries> Oké, tot later dan :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ciao
<tiempjuuh> zozo
<tiempjuuh> 't is rustig
<tiempjuuh> ow, foute kanaal :/
<Idroy> hey, commandoline
<commandoline> hoi Idroy
<commandoline> & anderen :)
<Idroy> :)
<tiempjuuh> ha commandoline
<Idroy> commandoline, wat is eigenlijk de grootte van de iconen in JFL?
<commandoline> ik zoek het even op, Idroy
<Idroy> ok :)
<commandoline> ok, de meeste icoontjes zin 24px; hoog
<Idroy> voor de tabbladen of niet?
<commandoline> (en ik zou die ruimte vullen, de breedte mag wel iets groter evt.)
<commandoline> nee, naast bijv. 'classroom', 'questions and answers', etc.
<Idroy> ja, die bedoel ik ook
<commandoline> de favicons zijn 18px; hoog.
<commandoline> (dus van o.a. logs en beheerstaken)
<Idroy> ok
<Idroy> voor "chat" heb ik nu een icoontje af, ik ga hem nu even exporteren en op U1 zetten, de link krijg je zometeen :)
<Idroy> commandoline, hier is ie: http://ubuntuone.com/5iRNp3NJhxwnPInhcBPNd3 op grote formaten ziet ie er heel simpel uit (is ie eigenlijk ook :P), maar als je kijkt naar 24x24 dan ziet ie er wel netjes uit, en het is nog steeds duidelijk wat ermee bedoelt wordt
<commandoline> ziet er goed uit :)
 * commandoline voegt 'm direct toe.
<Idroy> dankje :)
<Idroy> :)
<commandoline> http://86.81.49.65/ <- hij zit erin :)
<Idroy> ah ja, ik zie het, :)
<Idroy> zometeen kijk ik even naar "logs"
<commandoline> ok, super :)
<Idroy> commandoline, icoontje voor logs is ook klaar, aan de ene kant scheelt het dat ze zo klein zijn, dan kan je er veel minder detail in doen, nadeel is wel weer dat het onduidelijk kan worden, maarja dat is de uitdaging :)
<Idroy> http://ubuntuone.com/5iRNp3NJhxwnPInhcBPNd3
<Idroy> een (log)boek
<commandoline> hmm, dat lijkt chat.zip te zijn?
<Idroy> oh
<Idroy> my bad
<Idroy> heb chat erop gezet... ipv. logs :P
<StefandeVries> De ondeugende chatlogs van Idroy.
<Idroy> http://ubuntuone.com/7El6f6FUpikkeoi4ZurVZG
<Idroy> :P
<Idroy> commandoline, heb je hem nu wel?
<commandoline> ja, bedankt :)
<Idroy> :)
<Idroy> np
<commandoline> hij staat al in de server map, maar ik kan 'm pas bekijken totdat ik de server weer werkend heb (ben even een stukje aan het herschrijven/opschonen.)
<Idroy> ah, ok
<commandoline> ok, 't icoontje zit erin: http://86.81.49.65/
<Idroy> ah ja, nice :)
<Idroy> ik ga nu eten
<Idroy> cya later
<commandoline> hoi Ronnie
<leoquant> tiempjuuh, workshop irssi = 30 nov
<leoquant> ipv 23
<Ronnie> hoi commandoline
<Ronnie> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/justforlearning/ <== het werkt al redelijk, ik moet er alleen nog een goede deamon met start en stop commando voor maken, dat wil nog niet echt lukken
<commandoline> :D
<Ronnie> leoquant: justforlearning staat online ^
 * commandoline heeft nu ook de log-functionaliteit ingebouwd.
<Ronnie> commandoline: daar heb jij zeker ook geen ervaring mee?
<leoquant> waar?
<commandoline> Ronnie: nee, maar ik heb er laatst wel wat links over gevonden, momentje.
<leoquant> het werkt
<leoquant> De verbinding werd gesloten. Probeer de pagina te herladen. poort 8001?
<Ronnie> commandoline: dit is wat ik nu heb http://paste.ubuntu.com/745266/
<commandoline> http://agiletesting.blogspot.com/2009/12/deploying-tornado-in-production.html <- geen idee of het wat waard is, maar ze lijken hetzelfde te doen.
<Ronnie> poort 8080 leoquant
<leoquant> dank u
<Ronnie> leoquant: en 843 als je een webbrowser hebt die geen websockets ondersteunt
<leoquant> goed
<commandoline> hmm, hier lijkt die :8080 niet nodig?
<commandoline> wel jammer dat er nu een wijziging in de source voor nodig is, lastig bij evt. upgrades.
<leoquant> commandoline, allow out staat hier aan
<commandoline> nee, ik bedoel dat ik gewoon naar http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/justforlearning/ kan gaan en dat het dan werkt.
<leoquant> met 8080 doet ie het
<leoquant> ok
<tiempjuuh> oke leoquant :)
<leoquant> ik ram liever 8080 weer dicht uiteraard :P
<leoquant> uh deny allow out...
<Ronnie> commandoline: die link is me nog niet helemaal duidelijk. Vanavond heb ik geen tijd ok dit na te kijken.
<leoquant> tiempjuuh, wo as is er een vergadering rond de workshop tijd
<leoquant> vandaar 30 nov
<commandoline> Ronnie: ok, geen probleem.
<Ronnie> commandoline: mocht je nog tegen meer documentatie aanlopen, laat het maar weten ;)
<commandoline> ok
<tiempjuuh> leoquant: waarvan vergaderign?
<tiempjuuh> vergadering*
<leoquant> uh iets adhoc actigs
<leoquant> h
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: was het gisteren nog gelukt met drupal?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-11-22
<commandoline_> JFL is vertaald in het Arabisch :P
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> is er contact geweest met de #classroom groep over JFL?
<leoquant> commandoline_, !
<leoquant> ideetje: JFL op de internationale planet
<commandoline_> ik heb een mailtje naar hun list gestuurd, maar daar kwam geen reactie op.
<leoquant> stefans engels is zo goed
<commandoline_> ik vermoed trouwens wel dat door dat mailtje de Arabische vertaling er is :)
<leoquant> nou dan werken we om de classroom groep heen
<commandoline_> nou, ik denk eigenlijk dat het ligt aan dat de drempel om het te proberen momenteel nogal hoog is.
<leoquant> dat klopt
<commandoline_> zodra het 24/7 op de community server draait, kan ik ze daar een linkje naar toe geven en dan gaat even testen een stuk makkelijker :)
<leoquant> precies
<commandoline_> (Er komt toch niets in de IRC-kanalen terecht buiten 'lessen')
<commandoline_> maar als jij een manier kent om het op de internationale planet te krijgen, dan helpt dat natuurlijk altijd ;)
<leoquant> ik mag publiceren op de planet, maar heb dat nooit gedaan
<leoquant> alle ubuntu members mogen dat
<leoquant> dus ronnie ook
<leoquant> die kijkt me een logischer keus om namens jou jfl te promoten
<commandoline_> ja, ik bedoel dat we iemand met een blog moeten hebben die het wil posten, hier speciaal een blog voor opzetten is wat te veel van het goede...
<leoquant> ja
<commandoline_> heeft Ronnie wel een blog dan? Ik heb hem nooit voorbij zien komen op de internationale planet geloof ik...
<leoquant> uh weet ik niet, thomas wel
<leoquant> die zit ook midden in de com.server
<commandoline_> nou, het is de moeite waard om dat even na te gaan als JFL op de communityserver draait :).
<leoquant> dan zou de driehoek zo in elkaar zitten: jij schrijft in het nl, stefan vertaalt, thomas publiceert, richting planet
<commandoline_> ok :)
<leoquant> ツ
 * commandoline_ gaat weer, tot later vandaag ofzo :)
<Herwin> hello
<Herwin> weet iemand hoe je office 2010 kunt installeren onder ubuntu11?
<Herwin> ik heb wine 1.3 geinstalleerd en playonlinux gedraaid, hij geeft een fout op frmaework 2.0, iemand een oplossing hiervoor?
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha tiempjuuh
<tiempjuuh> halloki en doki MrChrisDruif
<leoquant> StefandeVries, als commandoline een stukje schrijft over JFL in het Nederlands zou jij het kunnen vertalen==>Engels?
<StefandeVries> Ik zou het allicht kunnen proberen. :P
<leoquant> de bedoeling is het op de int. planet te plaatsen
<StefandeVries> Is prima.
<leoquant> Thomas_de_Graaff, zou jij via je blog het op de int. planet kunnen plaatsen als blogger en ubuntu member, want die mogen plaatsen op de int. planet
<tiempjuuh> ha, grootse plannen?
 * leoquant heeft geen blog...
<StefandeVries> Ik ga btw zelf een VPS regelen voor MwanzoBot.
<leoquant> o?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<leoquant> waarom niet via de com. server?
<StefandeVries> Te veel gedoe.
<leoquant> ok
<StefandeVries> En ik ben dan afhankelijk van een ander, en daar hou ik niet van.
<StefandeVries> Ik verknal het liever zelf, zodat ik weet op wie ik moet foeteren. ;)
<leoquant> ik neem aan dat je dit al hebt besproken?
<StefandeVries> Met wie?
<leoquant> uh met mensen die gaan over de com. server
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<leoquant> ツ ok
<StefandeVries> Er waren van hun kant nog geen voorbereidingen getroffen om MwanzoBot te gaan draaien, voor zover ik weet.
 * leoquant hoopt wel op een leuke uptime van de bot
<StefandeVries> Ik ook.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> leoquant, eigenlijk zouden we dergelijke berichten door het webteam moeten laten verspreiden. Is daar geen mogelijkheid toe?
<commandoline> Thomas_de_Graaff: webteam kan niet posten op de internationale planet
<leoquant> intern. planet hebben bloggers en ubuntu members toegang toe afaik
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Kan daar niets aan gedaan worden dan?
<commandoline> Thomas_de_Graaff: nee, want alleen ubuntu members kunnen hun eigen blog aanmelden.
<leoquant> commandoline, ubuntu member maken? goed plan
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Of wij moeten een officieel LoCo worden, dan mag je ook op de planet posten volgens mij.
<StefandeVries> Eerst de team reports vertalen dan.
<commandoline> da's de loco directory, dacht ik...
<leoquant> ja
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok. dat is weer iets anders blijkbaar.
<leoquant> Syndication on Planet Ubuntu of your Ubuntu blog or the Ubuntu category posts in your blog, if you have one. Follow the registration instructions on PlanetUbuntu to add your blog!
<leoquant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<leoquant> de nl versie komt uiteraard op de nl planet
<leoquant> ツ
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Als ik de berichten op de internationale planet zo bekijk, dan past mijn Ubuntu-NL blog daar niet echt tussen. Veels te veel lokale berichten denk ik.
<commandoline> Thomas_de_Graaff: heeft je blog tag-ondersteuning? Zo doen de meeste internationale bloggers het.
<leoquant> ok dan moeten we iemand anders vragen
<commandoline> maar ik begrijp dat het nogal een gedoe wordt.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Geen idee. Als ik tijd heb zal ik er eens naar kijken.
 * StefandeVries gaat eten.
<leoquant> commandoline, kan ook mohi vragen of cjohnson, maar dat worden lange wachttijden ben ik bang...
<StefandeVries> Geef maar een gil als het vertaald moet worden.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> StefandeVries, als je gehele toegang nodig hebt om mwanzobot goed te kunnen instellen, dan is daar denk ik best over te praten.
<leoquant> eet ze
<Thomas_de_Graaff> (communityserver toegang)
<commandoline> leoquant: Sense is misschien binnen Ubuntu NL nog een optie, hij post wel regelmatig op de internationale planet.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar goed, dan kunnen anderen nog steeds de boel verklooien natuurlijk. daar is het een communityserver voor.
<leoquant> commandoline, goed idee
<leoquant> zal ik hem mailen?
 * leoquant gaat eten
<commandoline> eet smakelijk
<commandoline> en goed idee :)
<MrChrisDruif> Heb ik iets gemist?
<commandoline> wat gepraat over de community server, de internationale planet, JFL en ubuntu membership :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ubuntu Membership?
<tiempjuuh> ja
<MrChrisDruif> Wie?
<tiempjuuh> niemand
<tiempjuuh> althans, voor zover ik weet :P
<tiempjuuh> ja, jij, MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Haha, ja ik misschien
<tiempjuuh> (of ben je dat niet?)
<MrChrisDruif> Nope, nog niet in ieder geval
<MrChrisDruif> Wil het wel worden, daar niet van maar moet ik weer ff wat actiever worden in de community
<tiempjuuh> tut tut, is MrChrisDruif inactief? :P ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Euhm, heb nog niet echt toevoegingen gedaan aan Ubuntu, half jaar geleden nog wat wiki's aangepast maar das weer ff geleden
<tiempjuuh> je zit in het beginners team :)\
<tiempjuuh> -\
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<MrChrisDruif> Maar dan ben je nog niet een Ubuntu Member
<MrChrisDruif> ;-)
<tiempjuuh> maar je doet wel wat dingen voor de community
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmmm...ik zie het zelf niet
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, nee, dat is het punt niet hoor :)
<StefandeVries> Alleen er wordt veel te moeilijk gedaan.
<StefandeVries> En dit zal waarschijnlijk net zo goed gaan werken, althans, dat hoop ik wel. :)
<tiempjuuh> maar je zit wel met de kosten ;)
<StefandeVries> Niet per se, als ik de VPS van m'n oom kan gebruiken
<StefandeVries> En anders is het iets wat ik zal moeten doen.
<MrChrisDruif> Maar tiempjuuh wat voor dingen doe ik dan wezelijk voor de community? =/
<tiempjuuh> ehrr...
<tiempjuuh> zo goed ken ik je niet...
<Snicksie> je schijnt het een tijd erg druk gehad te hebben toch MrChrisDruif ? dus ik kan goed begrijpen dat tiempjuuh dat niet allemaal weet ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, maar ik dacht dat tiempjuuh iets wist wat ik niet wist (zo las ik het in ieder geval(
<Snicksie> oh :p
<Snicksie> cool
<MrChrisDruif> Maar geeft verder niet tiempjuuh =)
<tiempjuuh> Haha, ik weet niets wat jij niet weet MrChrisDruif
<tiempjuuh> althans, niet over jou ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Haha =)
<tiempjuuh> vier ge highlite zinnen in 5 minuten :)
<tiempjuuh> correctie, 3
<Snicksie> proficiat :p
<MrChrisDruif> tiempjuuh; hmm? ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> Ik krijg er wel een paar meer geregeld tiempjuuh
<MrChrisDruif> Maar het is maar wat je wilt tiempjuuh ;-)
<tiempjuuh> ;)
<tiempjuuh> MrChrisDruif:
<tiempjuuh> MrChrisDruif:
<tiempjuuh> MrChrisDruif:
<MrChrisDruif> 3 binnen een minuut ;-)
<tiempjuuh> MrChrisDruif:
<MrChrisDruif> Stop maar, ik maakte er nog iets van zinnen van
<tiempjuuh> MrChrisDruif: hoi
<tiempjuuh> MrChrisDruif: hi
<tiempjuuh> MrChrisDruif: mogge
<MrChrisDruif> Grappig
<tiempjuuh> beter zo? ;)
<MrChrisDruif> ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> You almost made me chuckle ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> Goed, ben nu goed bezig met brainstormen met de Ubuntu TV
<tiempjuuh> Ubuntu TV?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<leoquant> commandoline, sense heeft mail
<MrChrisDruif> Kijk maar eens op #ubuntu-tv en vooral deze is interessant: http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UbuntuTV
<leoquant> ik hou je op de hoogte
<commandoline> leoquant: ok, mooi :)
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, ik moet er vandoor
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries; Ik ga weer lekker muziek maken =D
<StefandeVries> Altijd goed, muziek maken.
 * commandoline gaat ervandoor (korps, ook muziek maken dus :P)
<commandoline> doei
<leoquant> haha :P
<StefandeVries> Nou goed, als jullie zo aandringen. Ik kijk eens of de piano er nog staat. :)
<leoquant> vast wel
<Idroy> ey oh
<tiempjuuh> ha Idroy
<Ronnie> hey Idroy
<Idroy> hey tiempjuuh, Ronnie en de anderen ;)
<StefandeVries> Ben je er meteen vanaf. :P
<Idroy> goed gezien ;)
<Idroy> hmmm, ik ga even naar het logo kijken voor het vertaal team...
<tiempjuuh> idd
<tiempjuuh> dat logo.....
<tiempjuuh> succes :)
<Idroy> :P
<Idroy> was al een heel eind met dat logo zag ik, naja, nu is ie klaar :P
<Ronnie> Idroy: ik ben wel benieuwd naar het logo
<Idroy> ok, ik zal de link wel even hier neer zetten
<Idroy> http://ubuntuone.com/2r9yTsi03VOZeKgUa924OR
<Ronnie> Idroy: nice!
<Idroy> dankje :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, ping
<StefandeVries> Idroy, ziet er gaaf uit. :)
<Idroy> dankje :)
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: pong
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb drupal op de server gezet. Ik krijg alleen apache2 niet zover dat deze ook werkt. Zou je daar eens naar kunnen kijken?
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: als jij mij mee helpt met ...
<Ronnie> nee, geintje..
<Ronnie> ik kijk wel even mee ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff>  /srv/drupal
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: i kzie nog niets in /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb wat ik er in had gezet weer weggehaald omdat dat niet werkte.
<Ronnie> ah
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: kun je die code eens terug zetten
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik snap ook niet precies hoe het nu werkt met die instellingen. Er is geen documentroot oid?
<Ronnie> ik neem (voorlopig) aan dat /srv/drupal wel goed zit
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: weet jij een manier zodat ik 'live' met je mee kan kijken via byobu ?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, ik heb het e.e.a. er weer ingezet.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Stelt niet veel voor, gewoon directory permissie
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik weet zo niet uit het hoofd hoe meekijken kan.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Heb het wel ooit gedaan voor installatie demo yubikey in Apeldoorn, dat iedereen kon meekijken.
<Ronnie> dan die maar een save en kijk in de wijzigingen wel
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb de bestanden opgeslagen.
<Ronnie> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Ronnie> DocumentRoot naar /srv/drupal/ gezet
<Ronnie> drupal mag in dit geval op root draaien, omdat dit onze 'main' app is
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok. Thx. de site is er, nu nog de database aan het praten krijgen. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> (ga ik zelf mee aan de slag ;) )
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: super!
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: weet jij toevallig hoe je een startup/deamon script maakt, deze is nodig voor JFL
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zodat een prog automatisch wordt opgestart?
<Ronnie> ja en dat je deze kunt stoppen, starten en restarten met commando
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat kan je doen door een script in /etc/init.d te zetten. Executable maken.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Vervolgens met update-rc.d naam-script defaults toe te voegen aan opstart sequantie.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Is dat voldoende info?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Als je wilt herstarten, stoppen e.d. moet je in het script die opties meenemen.
<Ronnie> het opstarten is nog niet zo'n probleem maar vooral het herstarten en stoppen
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: ik was al begonnen met een script. zodra je drupal draaiend hebt, kun je dan eens kijken naar /srv/justforlearningjustforlearning.sh
<Ronnie> /srv/justforlearning/justforlearning.sh
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik kijk er meteen wel even naar.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Als ik het zo snel even bekijk, dan heb je geen hulp van mij nodig. ;)
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: helaas werkt het script niet. en niet achterover vallen van 'mijn kunsten' - het is kant en klare copy paste
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik geloof dat er achter start-stop-daemon $START_OPTS een commando moet staan?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> start-stop-daemon $START_OPTS commando
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> start-stop-daemon $START_OPTS ${DAEMON}?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> of deze regel zou wellicht zo moeten?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> START_OPTS="--start ${QUIET} --background --pidfile ${PIDFILE} --exec ${DAEMON} ${DAEMON} ${DAEMON_OPTS}"
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Het is maar een gokkie.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, laat je even weten of bovenstaande iets is? Anders zoek ik nog verder
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: ik kijk donderdag wel even. vandaag en morgen helaas geen tijd
<Ronnie> hoe wil het lukken met drupal?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Probleempje... het pad van alle plaatjes klopt niet meer..
<Thomas_de_Graaff>  /test/sites/etc. ipv /sites/etc.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik ben nu aan het kijken of ik in de db kan vinden waar die paden staan.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Anders moet ik het handmatig gaan aanpassen, en daar heb ik niet zoveel zin in.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik vrees dat het toch handmatig werk gaat worden...
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: ben je nog aanwezig?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hoi Ronnie :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Niet lang meer trouwens.
<Ronnie> op de server is mod_rewrite al geactiveerd. kun je eens kijken of je friendly urls in drupal aan kunt zetten
<Ronnie> ik ook niet lang meer ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zal ik doen. Wil je trouwens een account op Drupal?
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: ja, lijkt me handig
<Ronnie> he, dat werkt :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Bij mij niet..
<Ronnie> de ?q= is weg
<Ronnie> er is ook een Alias module, waarmee we nog betere friendly urls kunnen maken
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zal bij mij nog wel in een browsercache zitten oid.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ow wacht.. alleen de ?q is idd. weg...
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik verwachte idd. paginatitels in de url.
<Ronnie> misschien is dat ook wel een optie, daar kunnen we een andere keer naar kijken
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, je drupal login staat in je home directory op de community server.
<Ronnie> oke. thx
<Ronnie> slaap lekker
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Jij ook.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-11-23
<leoquant> ah MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha leoquant
<leoquant> hoi
<StefandeVries> hoihoi
<leoquant> StefandeVries, goedemiddag
<MrChrisDruif> Alles lekker leoquant ?
<leoquant> niet alles, maar ik mag niet klagen he ツ
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, ik denk het niet
<StefandeVries> waag het eens ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Haha
<leoquant> commandoline, geen reactie van onze intern.blogger helaas
<leoquant> dan moet het maar via een "blog" van mij, dat ik voor dit doel op zet
<commandoline> leoquant: ok, misschien is wordpress.com dan een goede (simpel om op te zetten)
<commandoline> (ik bedoel de website, niet het pakket)
<leoquant> ja ik regel het
<commandoline> ok :)
 * commandoline zal dit weekend proberen het stukje te schrijven in het Nederlands.
<leoquant> mooi ツ
<leoquant> commandoline, ik kan mohi ook nog vragen, maar dat hoor je nog....
<commandoline> ok, prima.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-11-24
<leoquant> doegiez ツ
<Idroy> ey oh
<StefandeVries> ey oh :)
<Idroy> Thomas_de_Graaff, ik kan niet inloggen, hij geeft dit: ¨Sorry, unrecognized username or password.¨ Ik heb het een paar keer overgetypt van je mailtje, precies zo als het er staat en wat variaties erop
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ow, ik zal even kijken wat er is.
<Idroy> ok :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> A, er moet nog een @  tussen letters en nummers.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Geef maar even aan als het is gelukt of niet.
<Idroy> ah ok
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok dus. :)
<Idroy> gelukt :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Mooi. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Als je verder nog dingen aan het uiterlijk veranderd wilt zien waar je geen rechten toe hebt oid. dan moet je het maar even aangeven.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> CSS etc.
<Idroy> ok, dat zal wss wel mee vallen, ik kan daar namelijk niets mee ;)
<Idroy> Ik zal de site wel even doorlopen, en kijken waar ik artwork voor kan maken :)
<Idroy> mochten jullie zelf daar ergens nog artwork voor willen moeten jullie het natuurlijk ook zeggen ;) (aangezien niet alle pagina´s klaar zijn, logisch ook)
<Idroy> ik ga maar eens, ik kijk er morgen wel verder naar :)
<Idroy> cya later
<Ronnie> ping Thomas_de_Graaff
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hallo Ronnie
<Ronnie> ik was zo vrij geweest om een submenu item te maken voor de verkiezing app
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zag het, helemaal top! :D
<Ronnie> ik zie trouwens dat er ook wiki aan het hoofdstuk gemeenschap toegevoegd is
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb yordi een account gegeven zodat hij met artwork aan de slag kan.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ja, leek me wel een goede toevoeging toch?
<Ronnie> we zullen goed moeten documenteren wat we moeten doen als we een item aan het menu toevoegen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hoe bedoel je?
<Ronnie> omdat het een globaal menu is, zullen dus ook de andere site menu's aangepast moeten worden
<Thomas_de_Graaff> O, idd.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Eigenlijk zou het mooiste zijn als we voor alle sites dezelfde code zouden kunnen gebruiken op een of andere manier..
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar dat gaat niet lukken vrees ik.
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: dat zit ik idd ook niet gebeuren
<Ronnie> maar met verschillende code kan vaak 90-99% van de styling toegepast worden
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar goed, erg ingewikkeld zal het in het algemeen niet zijn.
<Ronnie> we kunnen beginnen met verschillende heeaders/stylen en dan later beslissen welke we door gaan voeren overal
<Ronnie> het kunnen binnenkort ook wel een versie van SMF2 en de wiki opzetten
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idd.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zou graag zo snel mogelijk het drupal deel af hebben zodat dat wellicht al door het beheerteam opgepakt kan worden.
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: +1
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar ik heb wel hulp nodig met de content.
<Ronnie> we kunnen later alsnog een thema en content update doen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Yordi gaat naar het uiterlijk kijken.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Wellicht kan het vertaalteam naar de teksten kijken?
<Ronnie> de pagina's die er nu zijn, zijn al een flinke verbetering t.o.v. de oude
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: goed idee, speel het door
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Weet jij iemand binnen het vertaalteam die dat wellicht zou willen oppakken?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Of gewoon het vertaalteam aanschrijven?
<Ronnie> gewoon aanschijven via de mailinglijst
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok. doe ik.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Wellicht is het ook goed om forumleden om commentaar te vragen?
<Ronnie> er zijn erg veel actieve vertalers die dit wel zien zitten
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: nu nog niet vind ik
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok.
<Ronnie> al kunnen we wel de community server als geheel (de voortuitgang) op het forum posten
<Ronnie> maar ik zou niet expliciet om feedback vragen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb trouwens nog troubles met het vertalen van de loco team info module naar het nederlands.. :(
<Ronnie> zijn de issues technisch of taalkundig?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Technisch.
<Ronnie> brand los
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb een nl.po bestand aangemaakt.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> en een general.pot beestand
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar als ik in drupal de blocks naar Dutch zet, dan verschijnt er niets..
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ook geen foutmelding oid.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Het block blijft gewoon afwezig.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> (ps. op de communityserver staat dit nog niet..)
<Ronnie> hmm
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Lastig te troubleshooten.
<Ronnie> tja, dat geloof ik
<Ronnie> ik heb er ook totaal geen ervaring mee
<Ronnie> heb nog niet zo veel met drupal gedaan.
<Ronnie> ik wil wel een keer in drupal duiken, maar nu even niet
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Wat wel goed gaat met de vertaling zijn de instelling van de module.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Die worden wel netjes in het Nederlands weergegeven als je daar voor kiest.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar bij de content gaat er iets mis.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zal eens kijken of ik een andere module kan vinden met vertaalde content. Dan weet ik in ieder geval of de instellingen van taalselectie wel goed zijn.
<Ronnie> afkijken in andermans code kan erg nuttig zijn
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Comment module heeft vertaalde content.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Vertalen in Drupal stelt niet zoveel voor... gewoon t('Tekst die vertaald moet worden') tikken ipv 'Tekst die vertaald moet worden'.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> (in php)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> grof gezegd..
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: ik enable de 'path' module zodat we nog mooiere urls kunnen maken
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Prima. :)
<Ronnie> openid ook aanzetten?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb geen kaas gegeten van openid, jij bent de specialist. ;)
<Ronnie> gewoon proberen dan maar. ik weet niets van de implementatie van drupal
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Als openid werkt, dan kunnen we wellicht ook een aanvang maken met een steunpuntenkaart.
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: hoe kom ik op de inlog pagina?>
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Je hebt toch al eerder ingelogd?
<Ronnie> ja, maar weet al niet meer hoe
<Ronnie> kan de url ook niet meer terugvinden
<Thomas_de_Graaff> https://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/?q=user
<Ronnie> oh /user/
<Thomas_de_Graaff> uitloggen met ?q=logout
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat laatste kan handig zijn als je de site op maintenance hebt gezet maar je niet gebruiker 1 bent.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-11-25
<Ronnie> goede avond allemaa
<Ronnie> +l
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: ik ga alvast SMF 2 installeren op de server
<Idroy> ey oh
<Ronnie> ey oh Idroy
<Ronnie> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/forum/
<Idroy> :)\
<Idroy> alleen moeten de icoontjes die ik er aan toegevoegd heb, nog even gemerged worden :)
<Ronnie> heb je een merge request liggen?
<Idroy> yep, al een tijdje volgens mij
<Ronnie> oh, dan zal ik maar eens snel aan de slag gaan (shame on me ;))
<Idroy> no problem ;)
<Ronnie> daar is die dan: http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/forum/
<Idroy> :D
<Idroy> Thomas heeft mij ook een drupal account gegeven voor de communityserver
<Ronnie> ja, ik hoorde het
<Idroy> heb jij nog ideeën waar artwork voor gemaakt kan worden? Ik heb gisteren nog even gekeken, kon alleen niet zo snel iets vinden. Sinds vandaag is me internet ook SUPER traag (ik ga er morgen wel achteraan bij UPC) dus echt surfen zit er voor mij niet echt in
<Ronnie> Idroy: er ligt volgens mij nog wel een flyer opdracht
<Ronnie> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/artwork/algemene-ubuntu-flyers/
<Idroy> oh ja
<Idroy> ik zal er morgen wel weer naar kijken, ik ga nu maar eens
<Idroy> cya later
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-11-26
<Thomas_de_Graaff> trijntje, ping
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, ik weet het inmiddels (emailadres Bertjuh1)
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: de basis van het forum staat nu. ik heb het thema ook even een update gegeven. er moet nog een deel aan de header en footer gebreuren voordat het bruikbaar is
<Ronnie> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/forum/
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Goed bezig. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Over footer gesproken, ik heb een klein vraagje, waarvan jij waarschijnlijk zo het antwoord weet. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> De link naar de licentiepagina's in de footer is gebroken, ik denk sinds de nice urls.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/?q=node/100
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb inmiddels de link aangepast, en deze wordt nu goed weergegeven als je er boven hangt:
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/?q=node/100
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar klink je erop, dan klopt de link niet meer, de tekens worden aangepast:
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/%3Fq%3Dnode/100
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ik denk dat de l() functie van Drupal dat doet uit veiligheid.
<Ronnie> hoe zit de footer in elkaar?
<Ronnie> is dat statische HTML?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Op dit moment:
<Thomas_de_Graaff> '!texts' => l(t('texts'), '?q=node/101'),
<Thomas_de_Graaff> '!images' => l(t('Images'), '?q=node/100'),
<Ronnie> '!texts' => l(t('texts'), 'node/101'),
<Ronnie> zonder ?q= zou moeten werken
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zo stond ie, maar dan krijg je http://node/100
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat was gebroken dus sinds de pretty url's
<Ronnie> wat doet de functie l?
<Ronnie> /node/101 misschien (met backslash vooraan)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Die maakt een html link, inclusief tags, en checkt de url
<Thomas_de_Graaff> A, het werkt. Het was dus node/100 ipv. /node/100
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Thx. :)
<Ronnie> ik zal kijken of we ook overal dezelfde footer kunnen gebruiken
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat zou heel mooi zijn. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nu ik zo het forum zie, dat de gehele paginabreedte gebruikt, dan is het denk ik idd. beter om het tweede menulevel paginabreed te maken.
<tiempjuuh> Er staat nu 'Ubuntu forum Nederlands'
<tiempjuuh> dat vind ik wat schuin klinken, beter Forum Ubuntu Nederlands :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, wat gaan we trouwens doen met de planet, en het prikbord? Gaan we die gebuiken as is, met aangpast thema, of maken we in de toekomst gebruik van een Drupal planet, blog oid?
<CasW> Nederlands Ubuntu forum?
<tiempjuuh> ook goed
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: planet en prikbord, nog geen idee
<Ronnie> prikbord zou erg goed kunnen in drupal
<Ronnie> planet weet ik niet of er een goede plugin voor is
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Er is een plugin waarmee je feeds kan verzamelen.
<Ronnie> hmm, kan interresant zijn
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Verschillende blogs.
<Ronnie> we kunnen die gaan testen
<Ronnie> hoe minder verschillende software hoe beter vind ik (mits je niet achteruit gaat qua functionaliteit)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok. Ga ik mee aan de slag.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Drupal aggregator module.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zit in core.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, ik vind ook nog dit:
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://drupal.org/project/udplanet
<Ronnie> we kunnen beide proberen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> udplanet werkt bovenop aggragator. Ik weet niet precies wat het verschil is. Ik ken planet.ubuntu.com niet zo goed.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> aggregator haalt alleen blog's op.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> One significant difference between this module and the aggregator module is the fact that any user can edit their own feeds. If a user uploads their own image, that image will be displayed along with their post.
<Ronnie> hmm, klinkt goed dan
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ja, vind ik ook.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik ga dat proberen, lukt het niet, dan kunnen we altijd nog op een kale aggregator terugvallen.
<Ronnie> prima]
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff of RawChid: ik probeer bij het forum thema nu de header en footer in een aparte include te zetten, maar dit lukt me niet. heb je straks tijd om even te helpen?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hallo Ronnie
<Ronnie> hey Thomas_de_Graaff
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Is het al gelukt met die footer en header in een aparte include?
<Ronnie> nope
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zal eens kijken of ik de code kan vinden.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Is dit het gebruikte template? /srv/forum/Themes/light-smf-theme/index.template.php?
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: ja
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik kan in dat template zo niet vinden waar de huidige footer staat?
<Ronnie> het deel <div id="header"> wil ik in de header.template.php hebben
<Ronnie> en <div id="footer_section"> in footer.template.php
<Ronnie> <div id="footer_section"> = regel 333
<Ronnie> <div id="header"> = regel 117
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat gaat niet met include() ?
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: ik ken erg weinig php
<Ronnie> ik kreeg het met include('header.template.php') niet voor elkaar. ook niet met echo ervoor
<Ronnie> in de php stond <?php echo 'html'; ?>
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik wil wel even wat proberen. Kan dat in de code op de server?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie?
<Ronnie> je kunt even op de server testen en daarna reverten of vanuit de server committen en pushen naar de main branch
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok. bzr?
<Ronnie> ja in /srv/forum/Themes/light-smf-theme
<Thomas_de_Graaff> A, idd. ik zie het.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nu even eten, straks ga ik er mee aan de slag.
<RawChid> Goede avond
<MrChrisDruif> Avond RawChid
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, de header is nu als externe file toegevoegd.
<RawChid> Dag Druifje
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hallo RawChid
<RawChid> Eej Thomas_de_Graaff
<Ronnie> hey RawChid, lang geleden
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Op reis geweest toch?
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: mooi, de footer, kun je die ook nog doen?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Is gedaan.
 * RawChid is nog steeds op reis
<RawChid> Zit nu in Chiang Mai (Noord Thailand)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Wow. :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Lekker eten he, Thais. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Of heb je al zin in een friet met. ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> (Thais is mijn favoriete keuken. )
<RawChid> Jaa, Thais is superlekker
<RawChid> Heb alleen nog maar lekker gegeten
<RawChid> (maar ik heb ook al een keer westers gegeten intussen)
<RawChid> Maar de curries zijn mn favo
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, footer is ook gedaan. Je had waarschijnlijk het pad van de link niet volledig.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> RawChid, heb je foto's online staan?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Op je blog wellicht?
<RawChid> Nee, nog niet echt
<RawChid> De eerste avond is mn camera gesneuveld
<RawChid> Heb wel wat op facebook gezset
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: de includes zien er goed uit, ik zal ze wel committen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Mooi.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> echo getcwd(); is handig om achter de working directory te komen.
<Ronnie> ah :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, u of je op de website?
<Ronnie> volgens mij kunnen we nie tvanuit de server committen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ubuntu-be.org gebruikt volgens mij je
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://www.ubuntu-be.org/nl
<Thomas_de_Graaff> zou ook mijn voorkeur zijn geloof ik voor de website.
<Ronnie> als *-be je gebruikt vind ik dat wij dat ook kunnen
<Ronnie> heeft ook mijn voorkeur
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, de commit is inmiddels gelukt of niet?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zie in de log wel een commit staan.
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: nee
<Ronnie> ik heb hem geuncommit
<Ronnie> enig idee hoe we dit kunnen committen?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zie in de log nog wel rev. no 5 verbeterde footer header staan
<Thomas_de_Graaff> En bzr diff is leeg
<Ronnie> die verbeterde header/footer is een andere commit
<Ronnie> bzr diff is hier niet leeg en bzr status ook niet
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hm. dat is raar, ik zie nu idd. wel een diff.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hallo Ronnie, als root kan je wel committen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> sudo commit .....
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Om als niet root te committen moeten waarschijnlijk de permissies aangepast.
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: committen wel, maar niet naar LP pushen, omdat er geen LP gebruiker gekoppeld is
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Kan je niet vanaf launchpad pullen dan?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Mmm.. nah.. ook niet lijkt me.. moet je rechten op de server geven als het al mogelijk is.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dan zit er niets anders op om een gebruiker te koppelen denk ik?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, misschien is deze werkwijze bruikbaar?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/vertalingen/taalfout-in-11-10-beta1-system-testing/msg763901/#msg763901
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: ik heb een diff gemaakt en deze lokaal gecommit en gepushed en de server gerevert en daarna mijn wijziging van de server gehaald
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, kan je niet lokaal van de server pullen? Zo doe ik het met git hier. Ik heb code die gehost staat op drupal.org. Deze heb ik lokaal gepulled. Van lokaal heb ik deze naar een (virtuele) testserver gepushed. Daar wijzig ik de code, en commit die dan. Daarna pull ik die lokaal, en van daaruit push ik die weer naar Drupal.org. Zoiets moet met bazaar ook mogelijk zijn denk ik. Dan pull je vanaf de communityserve
<Thomas_de_Graaff> r naar je eigen computer. En van daar push je het naar launchpad.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dus.. pull: launchpad -> lokaal
<Thomas_de_Graaff> dan push lokaal -> communityserver
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: nog niet eens aan gedacht
<Thomas_de_Graaff> dan wijzigen code op community server
<Ronnie> dat zou ook meoten werken
<Ronnie> voor de volgende keer dan maar ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok. Zullen we zien.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Moet met bazaar ook kunnen denk ik.
<Ronnie> ja, met bzr kan dat ook
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, de planet is nu geheel toegevoegd, alle gebruikers aangemaakt. :)
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: nice!
<Ronnie> het thema mag nog wel een likje verf krijgen, maar dat is bijzaak
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Sja.. ik vind het behoorlijk lelijk.. die letters met schaduw bijvoorbeeld.. ughh...
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: de feeds, kan hier ook doorheen gebladerd worden?
<Ronnie> en heeft drupal ook een zoekveld?
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: hoeveel controle heb je over de 2e level menu's (de HTML), er zitte nwat mij betreft net te weinig div'jes in
<Ronnie> met een dirty hack is er net genoeg HTML om de zelfde styling als het forum en verkiezing site (header) toe te passen op drupal
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-11-27
<tiempjuuh> ik wil multimedia ondersteuning op de wiki bijwerken, maar ik kan het niet bewerken :/
<leoquant> waarom niet?
<MrChrisDruif> Heb je een account tiempjuuh ?
<leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/StartPagina?action=newaccount
<tiempjuuh> ik heb een account, maar de pagina is vastliggend
<tiempjuuh> overigens, de 'software installeren' pagina is gedateerd
<tiempjuuh> moet ik de instructies voor 11.10 e.d. onder een aparte sectie zetten
<MrChrisDruif> tiempjuuh; welke pagina heb je het over?
<tiempjuuh> de vastliggende, of de 'software installeren'?
<tiempjuuh> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/SoftwareInstalleren
<MrChrisDruif> De vastliggende
<tiempjuuh> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Multimedia
<tiempjuuh> onder die pagina wil ik een nieuwe maken, over oneiric
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm, kan hem inderdaad niet aanpassen. leoquant?
<MrChrisDruif> Ik denk dat het komt omdat het niet in het community deel zit tiempjuuh
<MrChrisDruif> Ik denk dat je daarvoor lid moet zijn van het Ne'erlandse doc team
<MrChrisDruif> Klopt dat leoquant ?
<leoquant> ja
<MrChrisDruif> Top, heb ik toch weer gelijk =)
<leoquant> non community deel==> cees
<leoquant> of johanvd
<tiempjuuh> ah
<MrChrisDruif> tiempjuuh; maar is het veranderd sinds 10.10??
<tiempjuuh> de laatste is van Maverick ja
<tiempjuuh> en de install gaat ook over Maverick :/
<MrChrisDruif> Anders hoeft alleen http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/MultimediaOndersteuningMaverick aangepast te worden, evt. nieuwe naam en de verwijzing te veranderen
<tiempjuuh> ja
<tiempjuuh> maar de install is wel anders
<tiempjuuh> oh ja, het software installeren deel gaat ook over maverick, maar die is wel vrij
<tiempjuuh> ik ga even mijn consumpties nuttigen :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ow my gosh....wat is die pagina dubbel zeg =/
 * MrChrisDruif is listening to Karl Jenkins - Torches [The Armed Man - A Mass For Peace] (1:55/2:58)
<MrChrisDruif> "And so they die!"
<MrChrisDruif> tiempjuuh; je hebt gelijk, nieuwe pagina is wel gewaardeerd
<MrChrisDruif> Niet teveel dubbel maken zoals die Maverick pagina
 * MrChrisDruif gaat maar eens kijken of die pagina wat kleiner kan
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, kan hem niet aanpassen <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> Dan maar de raw-text gebruiken =P
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom is de Kubuntu line weggecomment?
<tiempjuuh> welke pagina bewerk je?
<tiempjuuh> Ik ga zo eens eventjes de software pagina bewerken
<tiempjuuh> MrChrisDruif: welke pagina bewerk je?
<MrChrisDruif> tiempjuuh; http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/MultimediaOndersteuningMaverick <= maar dan met gedit, aangezien ik het zelf niet kan aanpassen
<tiempjuuh> maak je het naar 11.10 toe?
<tiempjuuh> Zou ik een aparte sectie moeten aanmaken voor
<tiempjuuh> software installeren in 11.10?
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zag al waarom die weg was, aanzien de link niet goed was
<MrChrisDruif> tiempjuuh; je wist dat je de pagina ook als rauwe tekst kan zien? http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/MultimediaOndersteuningMaverick?action=raw
<MrChrisDruif> Dat kan ik inderdaad wel doen, moet misschien wel te doen zijn
<MrChrisDruif> Zoveel is er niet veranderd inderdaad
<tiempjuuh> 12:01] <tiempjuuh> Zou ik een aparte sectie moeten aanmaken voor
<tiempjuuh> [12:01] <tiempjuuh> software installeren in 11.10?
<tiempjuuh> MrChrisDruif: ?
<MrChrisDruif> Euhm, wacht even af. Er is wat betreft stappen niet zoveel veranderd sinds 10.10
<MrChrisDruif> Volgens mij helemaal niets eigenlijk?
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad, mention me even als je aandacht wil
<MrChrisDruif> Btw, "Hallo ZON!!!"
<tiempjuuh> hmpf, bij ons nog niet :P
<MrChrisDruif> Reden om naar Texel te komen ;-)
<tiempjuuh> texel <3
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad =)
<tiempjuuh> elk jaar ga ik erheen, en later wil ik er gaan wonen :)
<tiempjuuh> ik ga een aparte sectie maken, maar vertel enkel de dingen die anders zijn
<MrChrisDruif> Wat is er dan veranderd?
<MrChrisDruif> DVD zit zeker standaard in de restricted extras ofzo?
<tiempjuuh> Synaptic is eruit geknikkerd, DEB's worden geinstalleerd met USC, etc.
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, maar die stappen zijn al hetzelfde in Maverick ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> Kijk maar eens tiempjuuh
<tiempjuuh> nu je het zegt :D
<MrChrisDruif> Hé steunpunt Apeldoorn, slimmert. Hoe kan je mailen voor adres...als je adres onzichtbaar is? ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> Weet jij dat tiempjuuh ? Is het DVD deel veranderd in nieuwere versies?
<MrChrisDruif> Volgens mij hoef je niet zoveel moeite te doen daarvoor in nieuwere versies
<tiempjuuh> MrChrisDruif: nog altijd terminalwerk
<tiempjuuh> MrChrisDruif: via de steunpuntkaart kun je mailen, snuggert :P
<MrChrisDruif> Kan ik me niet heugen bij deze installatie =/
<MrChrisDruif> Ach so, waarom staat het dan op je wiki-account pagina er extra bij?
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, forum
<tiempjuuh> waarbij, bij mijn wiki?
<MrChrisDruif> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/profile/tiempjuuh/
<MrChrisDruif> Ik denk die ;-)
<tiempjuuh> jij je zin
 * tiempjuuh maakt zijn adres zichtbaar
<MrChrisDruif> Maakt mij niet uit, het is meer dat het zo dubbel er staat
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, ik zie waardoor het komt...
<tiempjuuh> vertel
<MrChrisDruif> Ene is gewoon de gegevens van forum, andere is de handtekening waarin het ook staat dat het verborgen is
<tiempjuuh> email is zichtbaar
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, maar ik ben niet ingelogd zie ik nu
<MrChrisDruif> Cees; johanvd; kunnen jullie misschien http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/MultimediaOndersteuningMaverick aanpassen naar dit? http://paste.ubuntu.com/751500/ (cc. tiempjuuh)
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom hebben we trouwens op het Ne'erlandsche wiki niet eenzelfde structuur voor MultimediaOndersteuning als de RestrictedFormats van de internationale wiki?
<Idroy> hey Ronnie
<Ronnie> Idroy: :D
<Idroy> Ziet er al strak uit de nieuwe thema´s :)
<Idroy> Ik zie alleen nog wel het probleem met die icoontjes, http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/forum/index.php?topic=1.0 Naast auteur is het icoontje kartelig (logisch ook, omdat daar de achtergrond oranje is i.p.v. wit)
<Ronnie> ja, idd erg kartelig
<Ronnie> thema word als maar beter
<Idroy> inderdaad :)
<Ronnie> heb alleen nog geen idee hoe ik het hoofdmenu van het forum ga weergeven
<Ronnie> en het login gedeelte
<Idroy> ik zou het login gedeelte in dezelfde stijl doen als dat verkiezingen pagina
<Idroy> https://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/verkiezing/
<Idroy> die*
<Idroy> daar moet trouwens dan ook nog een log in knop komen of niet?
<Ronnie> op de verkiezing zit toch een login knop?
<Idroy> och ja
<Idroy> idd
<Ronnie> maar dat menu ben ik ook nog niet 100% tevreden over
<Ronnie> ideeen?
<Ronnie> bij het forum zal het menu denk ik ook horizontaal ipv vertical moeten, dus netzoals de verkiezing gaat niet lukken
<Idroy> misschien dat menu links zetten? En er hele fijne lijntje tussen zetten ofzo?
<Idroy> lijntjes*
<Ronnie> op de verkiezing site zou dat mogelijk zijn, maar helaas niet op het forum
<Idroy> die lijntjes?
<Ronnie> lijntjes
<Ronnie> ik had wel even wat getest, maar vond het niet zo mooi
<Idroy> ah ok
<Idroy> en het menu zelf naar links plaatsen dan? Ik zit nu op een wat lagere resolutie (netboek), dus hier valt het wel mee, maar toendat ik op me desktop zat, viel dat menu eerst niet echt op
<Ronnie> lniks plaatsen kan, maar ik vind rechts mooier uitkomen
<Ronnie> de verkiezing app vind ik trouwens geen top prio, die wordt maar erg weinig gebruikt
<Idroy> ik neem ook aan, dat dat blokje waar tekst in kan staan naast het menu altijd met iets gevuld is (ten minste op de voorpagina), en dan valt dat blokje tekst sowieso wel op
<Ronnie> het forum wordt dagelijks door eengroot aantal personen bekeken
<Idroy> mjah, ach, ik zou hem wel zo goed mogelijk maken, nu zijn we er nog mee bezig, en kan het e.e.a makkelijk verandert worden
<Ronnie> Idroy: de core van de verkiezing moet toch nog wel ooit veranderen. er zijn nu te weinig opties. dus later kan ook. Maar als je er zin in hebt houd ik ja natuurlijk niet tegen
<Ronnie> als je wilt kun je eens met GIMP ofzo aan de slag
<Ronnie> of met CSS zelf
<Idroy> ik heb net al wel wat met GIMP gemaakt, even kijken hoe het eruit ziet
<Idroy> zelf kan ik niets met CSS
<Idroy> naja,
<Ronnie> gimp is prima, ik ben goed in plaatjes omzetten naar css
<Idroy> ik heb net dit even gemaakt, dit is eigenlijk alleen dat menu van rechts naar links, en het menu wat smaller
<Idroy> http://ubuntuone.com/7ete0ArvqrKio5g5Pz7Qbx
<Ronnie> zie er niet verkeerd uit, aan de linker kant
<Idroy> Het ziet er net wat logischer uit, het menu valt iets meer op, dat blok met tekst erin misschien iets minder op dit moment, maar als er tekst in komt te staan, dan wordt dat blok ook weer groter en valt ´ie uiteindelijk ook weer meer op.
<Ronnie> toch vind ik dat het menu nog wat moet veranderen
<Ronnie> locatie en breedte is prima zo
<Ronnie> het lettergrootte is denk ik ook te groot
<Idroy> Wat bedoel je met ¨locatie en breedte is prima zo¨, dat het momenteel goed is, of dat de mockup beter is?
<Idroy> Ja, inderdaad
<Idroy> het menu zelf moet ook wat verandert worden denk ik.
<Idroy> Het zijn volgens mij een paar dingetjes, ik denk idd dat het lettertype wat te groot is.
<Ronnie> mockup is prima
<Ronnie> ook moet aangegeven worden welk menu item nu actief is
<Idroy> ja, inderdaad
<Idroy> hmmm, ik ga er nog wel even mee aan de slag denk ik (met GIMP dan), heb wel een paar kleine ideetjes, en natuurlijk kan ik dan ook meteen of het er een beetje goed uit ziet.
<Idroy> naja, ik ga maar eens
<Idroy> cya later
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-11-19
<ruliezz> hoe kan je mee doen met de workshop van de wiki?
<OerHeks> het CoC is vernieuwd > https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/2.0
<OerHeks> via http://www.iloveubuntu.net/ubuntu-code-conduct-20-released
<inktvis75> laten ze nu ook hetero's toe ?
<CasW> Moeten we hem nu niet nogmaals ondertekenen?
<OerHeks> Dat wil ik juist naar vooren brengen, CasW, wat is er veranderd, en hoe te signen
<OerHeks> Ze hebben mij niet geweigerd, inktvis75, maar ik doe ook een beetje mal.
<inktvis75> hehe
<inktvis75> volgens mij is vooral helderder geworden
<OerHeks> Ik vond de 1.0 ook niet verkeerd.
<CasW> Hm. Blijkbaar heb ik de 1.1 ondertekend, vind ik nog wel goed.
<leoquant> inktvis75, heb je al een freenode account?
<inktvis75> jep
<leoquant> maar nu even niet via een client?
<inktvis75> idd leoquant
<leoquant> ok anders zou ik je  een +V geven
<inktvis75> normaal chat ik alleen achter de pc, en nu achter de laptop, en te lui om irssi te installen :)
<leoquant> nu
<leoquant> ah ツ
<leoquant> dan doen we dat een andere keer
<inktvis75> moment
<StefandeVries> irssi \o/
<leoquant> weechat  \o/
<commandoline> thunderbird! \o
<commandoline> :P
<leoquant> smuxie
<commandoline> hmm, CoC 2.0... Nou, die ondertekenen we nog wel 's als het per se moet. Veel te veel gedoe :P
<inktvis75> back in irssi
<inktvis75> kwestie van gewoonte
<inktvis75> ik heb niks tegen andere irc clients, maar irssi gebruik ik al zooo lang
<leoquant> inktvis75, welkom bij mwanzo en bedankt voor de organisatie van de release
<leoquant> wanneer je rejoined hier zou je een auto voice moeten hebben
<leoquant> ツ
<inktvis75> tnxie leoquant
<inktvis75> en op naar eind april :)
<leoquant> nice
<leoquant> (even een laat toetje doen nog
<leoquant> )
<Cees> in aanbouw: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<commandoline> Cees: interessante pagina, wist niet dat dat kon. Ziet er goed uit :)
<RawChid> Ziet er goed uit Cees. Heb het niet helemaal gelezen. Het was me in het begin alleen nog niet helemaal duidelijk wat en waarom
<RawChid> Datzelfde heb ik overigens ook bij de Engelse versie
<Cees> ja, dat had ik bij de Engelse versie eerst ook :p
<Cees> maar het werkt perfect
<Cees> er zou iets meer introductie kunnen komen
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-11-20
<RawChid> Leuk
<RawChid> En waarom zou je dit willen gebruiken Cees?
<Cees> Moeder Maria
<OerHeks> wat is er loos, Cees ?
<Cees> OerHeks: sry wrng channel :(
<Cees> 10:50 <+RawChid> En waarom zou je dit willen gebruiken Cees?
<Cees> 10:50 <+RawChid> En waarom zou je dit willen gebruiken Cees?
<Cees> ideaal, voor testen van iso's?
<Cees> zeker niet voor starters, GRUB 2 moet werken
<Cees> leuk voor Hobby-Bob om andere distro's en versies te proberen?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-11-21
<RawChid> Cees, maar iso's testen in een VM is toch veel makkelijker?
<RawChid> Begrijp me niet verkeerd. Ik vind het nog steeds een mooi iets hoor.
<Cees> 09:19 <+RawChid> Cees, maar iso's testen in een VM is toch veel makkelijker -> Dan test je NIET je hardware
<RawChid> Ah, voor HW testen van alpha/beta versies is dit dus ook ideaal
<RawChid> ipv USB-stick maken
<OerHeks> ook makkelijk als je geen usb/cd meer hebt.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-11-24
<roadstar> !over
<MwanzoBot> Meer informatie over wat wij hier doen, kan je vinden op deze webpagina: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo
<Cees> QEMU is ook leuk http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Qemu
<Cees> dit is wel "handig" maar gksudo totaal overbodig toch? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal?action=diff&rev1=66&rev2=67#An_extremely_handy_tool_::_Incremental_history_searching
<Cees> sry , link is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal#An_extremely_handy_tool_::_Incremental_history_searching
<OerHeks> hoezo gksudo overbodig ?
<Cees> is een user setting
<Cees> in ~/.huppeldepup
<OerHeks> ik begrijp je niet eigenlijk :(
<OerHeks> als je een gegeven opdracht terug kan halen, pak je gksudo/sudo mee, en als deze niet time-out is, werkt het zonder je password nogmaals in te vullen
<OerHeks> *alsof je het opnieuw tiept
<Cees> Ik bedoel gedit  ~/.inputrc kan ook zonder gksudo
<Cees> in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal#An_extremely_handy_tool_::_Incremental_history_searching
<OerHeks> owww ja, dat snap ik, het is een file in je /home/
<Cees> yep
<Cees> kende het niet maar best handig hoor
<OerHeks> idem met bash_history
<Cees> (dat is voor ieders eigen oordeel)
<Cees> lijkt als geval "gksudo werkt altijd"
<OerHeks> hmm ja, maar als je onder gksudo iets wijzigd, en dan wil openen zónder, wat gebeurt er dan ?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-11-25
<JanC> OerHeks: als je iets wijzigt met sudo/gksu is er vaak niet echt een probleem, het probleem is als je dat doet met een bestand dat nog niet bestaat...
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-11-21
<rkokkelk> Hi, iemand nog wakker die me zou kunnen helpen?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2014-11-22
<Soul-Sing> oerheks anneer is uw ubuntu membership toestand?
<Soul-Sing> heb je een wiki?
